# Pictures from cities | Islamabad



## SMC

This topic will contain pictures from Islamabad. Please do not post picture of structures that are under construction. Only post pictures of structures that are 100% constructed

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SMC



Reactions: Like Like:

4


----------



## SMC




----------



## SMC




----------



## SMC




----------



## SMC




----------



## SMC




----------



## SMC



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SMC



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SMC



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SMC




----------



## SMC

View attachment e374641b3881ddb18cd90eb41b493f82.jpg



View attachment dc7938ffa210232256713054c459cdfa.jpg


----------



## SMC

View attachment 582958ce0b46563949dcd8c10c696073.jpg



View attachment 41f6899152b2426dbfb2dede8c0e761c.jpg


----------



## SMC

View attachment 6d60f1372e4f44ea9fc3c2342da53df8.jpg




View attachment 5d7fd27b8da767e2f5e62b36f84a5403.jpg


----------



## SMC

Inner view of shah faisal mosque

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SMC

View attachment 9a62a82294e36f961b777f3101ce4ad9.jpg



View attachment b19f94bc0d9639bc9a080bcb2f6e1964.jpg


----------



## SMC

View attachment 39d99ea7865d1e351f2ac96b7b3edb82.jpg



View attachment 486f7fde08514cdfd0a71f719c53ed34.jpg


----------



## SMC

View attachment 1acddfde3137e867cba3fa3383404c36.jpg


Jinnah stadium interior


----------



## SMC




----------



## SMC




----------



## SMC



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SMC




----------



## SMC



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SMC

View attachment b208d9caafcce54ee6a46b35f7e6b17e.jpg


----------



## SMC



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SMC



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SMC




----------



## SMC




----------



## SMC




----------



## SMC



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SMC




----------



## SMC




----------



## SMC




----------



## SMC




----------



## SMC




----------



## SMC




----------



## SMC




----------



## SMC




----------



## SMC




----------



## SMC




----------



## SMC




----------



## SMC




----------



## SMC




----------



## SMC




----------



## SMC




----------



## SMC




----------



## SMC




----------



## SMC




----------



## SMC



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SMC




----------



## SMC



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SMC




----------



## SMC



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SMC



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SMC




----------



## SMC




----------



## SMC




----------



## SMC




----------



## SMC




----------



## Moin91

ISLAMABAD.....


----------



## Moin91

SHAH FAISAL MOSQUE

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Asghar

Wow, just came across this thread. Don't remember ever seeing Islamabad as beautiful as this.

Think I'll go for a visit very soon.


----------



## Flintlock

Wow, Islamabad is really clean and green, its a planned city if I'm not wrong?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Neo

Islamabad was designated the capital of Pakistan in 1958 mainly as a way of offsetting the economic importance of Karachi and the political dominance of Lahore. As a result an overgrown, forested area was chosen as the site for the capital. Clearing the area was started in the early 1960s and on October 26th, 1966 the first building of the new capital was occupied. Along with Brasilia, Canberra and earlier than all these cities, Washington D.C. Islamabad joined the ranks of planned capital cities. 

However, the early habitants of Islamabad apparently found little else in the 'city' than wild vegetation (even today, Islamabad stands in the middle of a hashish forest!) and few at that point ever thought of making Islamabad a permanent home. In fact it was quite a task to persuade people coming to Islamabad that they should buy land in the capital. There are stories of the Capital Development Authority practically giving away plots of land in order to get some kind of community to start up. 

However for Government servants and their ilk, incentives in the form of lower rates were created to encourage residential plots to be bought in this new city. Houses on plots of land as large as 2000 sq. feet were bought for as little at Rs. 10,000 ($200). Today that same plot of land has a market value of over Rs. 1 crore. Those who had foresight were obviously able to make amongst the best investments possible in Pakistan through purchasing land in Islamabad. 

The capital's location was chosen according to the CDA publication 'Islamabad the Beautiful' with particular emphasis on "location, climate, logistics, defence requirements, aesthetic, scenic and natural beauty." Islamabad was designed by a number of planners, including Edward Durrell Stone (who amongst other buildings also designed the Amoco Building in Chicago, which even today stands as one of the tallest buildings in the world). Ponti (who designed the present day Foreign Office building) and the Greek firm, Doxiadis Associates were called up to plan the city from scratch. Doxiadis drew up the master plan of Islamabad which envisaged the city being triangular in shape, based on a grid system, with it's apex towards the Margalla Hills. 

The result was a city far removed from the hustle and bustle that characterizes the typical Asian city. Instead Islamabad is characterized by wide, tree lined avenues, good roads, and a grid pattern which divides the city into sectors for government, commerce, residential, recreational and industrial use. There are also protected green belts in the city. The city itself nestles against the backdrop of the Margalla Hills at the northern end of the Potohar Plateau. 

All this goes a long way to making Islamabad a modern city endowed with plenty of natural beauty. There are other advantages of living in Islamabad. Despite the increase in its size over the last two decades, it remains a city where you can go from one end to the other within 20 minutes. The recent census estimates Islamabad's urban population at just over 500,000 - more than double its population in 1981 when it stood at just over 200,000. The roads are good and driving relatively stress free compared to most large cities. Traffic jams remain a rarity as well and pollution, so rampant in large third world cities is still controlled in Islamabad. While crime and disorder have plagued many of the provincial capitals, Islamabad being the hub of government and the focus of diplomatic missions is still comparatively safe. 

The recent growth of farms around the outskirts of the city has begun to create a kind of Islamabad suburbia but even the farms are accessible and travel times rarely exceed 30 minutes. Islamabad is truly well positioned and it is easy to get away from the city to the hills or the surrounding plains within half an hour. There are plenty of scenic spots too, just outside Islamabad. 

Probably the biggest criticism of the city comes from those looking for more than simply the scenic beauty of a place. Culture develops over time and Islamabad being a new city has little in tradition and has not yet been able to carve out a cultural setting for itself. The retort by those who come from Pakistan's more vibrant cities is always that there is little happening in Islamabad and the few 'events' that do take place can hardly qualify as cultural activities. 

Islamabad has no permanent theatre, the two or three cinemas in the capital are all but closed, musical evenings are few and far between and when organized tend to be at the initiative of foreign embassies. Islamabad has some way to go before it shakes off the tag of being a beautiful but soulless city lacking in intellectual and cultural vibrancy. But there are signs of improvement. In the absence of any government initiative, small, private groups are springing up and these groups do their best to inject some life into the city. 

In addition, the influx of people from Lahore, Karachi and other larger cities in Pakistan during times when Karachi in particular was being plagued by endemic violence has led to a more 'metropolitan' mix of people in Islamabad. It's a rewarding place to live in many ways and if you have the drive and life then there are opportunities to explore in Islamabad

The Hot Spot Online

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Neo




----------



## Neo




----------



## Neo




----------



## Neo




----------



## Neo




----------



## Neo




----------



## Neo




----------



## Neo




----------



## EagleEyes



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## OKtoBerFeSt

Islamabad looks like a nice laid back place 

Not at all what i expected!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Moin91

*FAYSAL MOSQUE​*


----------



## Moin91




----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

courtesy Suh@il @ Flickr
As seen from Daman-e-Koh (Margallah Hills), Islamabad - Pakistan. 






Rawal Lake
Courtesy Imran @ flickr


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

Courtesy Teatime @ flickr
View attachment 59f07c8a91926e3e5febe5159550e83c.jpg


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

Courtesy Imran @ flickr
Rawal Reservoir






Courtesy Itesheen @ flickr
Faisal Mosque pool on an overcast day


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

Courtesy Imran @ flickr
Constitution Avenue on a snowy day






Islamabad at Night


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

Courtesy pkspare @ flickr
The entrance to the Syed Nasir ud din Nasir dargah (sufi shrine) in sector E-11 of Islamabad






One of the very colorful shops outside the dargah selling loads and loads of things .... note to self - get close


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

Courtesy friend faraway @ flickr
Rawal Dam, Islamabad





Greens on the shore of Rawal Lake
Courtesy perfect stranger @ flickr

View attachment 542115f084ea6696668f0f4e126fcda1.jpg


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

Islamabad at Dusk
courtesy Ali bin Shahid @ flickr






Islamabad at Dawn

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

Courtesy pkspare @ flickr

Food Mall road at Night


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

Courtesy friend faraway @ flickr

Islamabad on a foggy sunset from Margalla Hills





Road to Pir Sohawa






Pir Sohawa - situated on Margalla Hills about 20km away from Islamabad on a snake-like road. Faysal Mosque on the background.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

Courtesy Faisal.saeed @ flickr
Monal Restaurant, offering breathtaking views of Islamabad and the surrounding landscape from its perch at 3800 feet.






Courtesy Qaiser18 @ flickr


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

Courtesy carolina75011 @ flickr






Courtesy Zain Mankani @ flickr


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

Courtesy Tea time @ flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

Courtesy Tea Time @ flickr
Parliament House on the 4th of August.






Some monuments in Islamabad

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

Courtesy Usman Asad @ flickr


----------



## ddrbdgzy

beautiful, i like the pics and i want to have an opptunity to go pakistan.


----------



## Sam Dhanraj

The Most Stunning architecture in Islamabad in my opinion is no doubt- Shah Faisal Mosque. Amazing !!! Whether you look in day or night !!!

Do they let tourists (Non-Muslims) go inside the mosque ?


----------



## Imran Khan

> Do they let tourists (Non-Muslims) go inside the mosque ?




you can go last year britsh pm tony blear go inside faisal masjid .islam not stop any one to enter in masjid

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sam Dhanraj

Thanks Imran for reply as I was wondering that the architecture inside the mosque would be stunning too. Does any one have pictures of interiors of the mosque ?


----------



## x_man

I hope both these pics qualify for the Isloo thread...

In Top pic , formation is about to fly overhead the Parliment / Presidency..

Bottom, A nice view of Faisal Mosque from the best office in the world..


----------



## mujahideen

ddrbdgzy said:


> beautiful, i like the pics and i want to have an opptunity to go pakistan.



Yes they can. The only thing that I heard which is messed up os apprently a lot of women go their uncovered, or atleast not dressed properly.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

x_man said:


> View attachment 534
> 
> 
> View attachment 535
> 
> 
> I hope both these pics qualify for the Isloo thread...
> 
> In Top pic , formation is about to fly overhead the Parliment / Presidency..
> 
> Bottom, A nice view of Faisal Mosque from the best office in the world..



They definitely qualify sir.

Great view from the office  

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Flintlock

x_man said:


> View attachment 534
> 
> 
> View attachment 535
> 
> 
> I hope both these pics qualify for the Isloo thread...
> 
> In Top pic , formation is about to fly overhead the Parliment / Presidency..
> 
> Bottom, A nice view of Faisal Mosque from the best office in the world..



Yep, that's a couple of stunners alright! 

If you don't mind, please upload the high-resolution images to photobucket or imageshack and post here. Thanks.


----------



## shehbazi2001

Its an event of May 2007, when the Czech Prime Minister was visiting Islamabad. In the famous and main pass of the Islamabad, the flags of both countries were displayed by CDA. 

Instead of showing the map of CZECH, they painted CHECK map. Have a look............very talented guys.....indeed......what would the Czech premier have thought of Pakistanis.........


----------



## Neo

x_man said:


> View attachment 534
> 
> 
> View attachment 535
> 
> 
> I hope both these pics qualify for the Isloo thread...
> 
> In Top pic , formation is about to fly overhead the Parliment / Presidency..


Wow...great pics! 



> Bottom, A nice view of Faisal Mosque from the best office in the world..


And you get paid for this?


----------



## x_man

Flintlock said:


> If you don't mind, please upload the high-resolution images to photobucket or imageshack and post here. Thanks.



Finally I managed to learn how to use photobucket....so here are the pics in their original size..


















The above pic was taken from the right wing while doing a left-hand steep turn in a box formation....

This pic very clearly shows the close formation references that a pilot maintains from the leaders aircraft....for example, in T-37 the formation keeping reference was outer flap hinge with pilots head...as you can see that the aircraft from where the pic is taken is in a perfect position...there are two flap hinges under the wing (the small triangles), and the outer hinge is aligned with the pilots head...

The job of the formation members is to continuously maintain the references all the time from the leaders aircraft...If leader is doing a loop, he is gone inverted, he is turning or going vertical....wingmen just maintain the references...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Flintlock

Amazing, amazing x-man. 

Really, you have the best office in the world!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Proud to be Pakistani

Very Very Nice Photos ....

Thanks for Sharing Xman!


----------



## cabatli_53

Really nice city...


----------



## Spring Onion

Dear Admins and Mods i want to post Pictures from Peshawar but i was pondering where to post those pics.

*As there are only three options here 

Lahore

Islamabad 

Karachi 

Well no sticky thread for Peshawar and Quetta. 

So its kind of strange and confusing too where to post for Peshawar and Quetta.


Can we have sticky section for Peshawar and Quetta as well ??????????*


----------



## Moin91

i think...... make only one Thread for pictures....... i.e. Pictures from Pakistan and make sub-forums for cities.... i think this will be good...... what's your opinion guyz ???


----------



## U-571

very beautiful pics


----------



## AliFarooq

Hi.
Can any 1 plz, post the latest pics of the centarus construction site, i wold like to see how much work is done so far 
Thnxs


----------



## eva syed

Islamabad is becoming more and more beautiful...........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## eva syed

spend a beatiful night in Islamabad................


----------



## Imran Khan

nice images keep it up


----------



## pkpatriotic

*The Great Quaid-e-Azam Muhammad Ali Jinnah (founder of Pakistan)*





*Prime Minister's Secretariet*


*Supreme Court of Pakistan*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pkpatriotic

*Margalla Rd., Chang's Place*





*Shakir Prian (trees planted by various heads of states)*





*Daman-e-koh*


----------



## pkpatriotic

*Faizabad Flyover*










*Intercontinental Hotel*





*Wang Fu Chinese Restaurant*





*Telecom Tower (This building is designed to be very energy efficient)*


----------



## pkpatriotic



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pkpatriotic

*Melody Food Park*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AliFarooq




----------



## amjadq

Marsha Allah islamabad is very beautiful after eid I well go there for holiday with my family.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan




----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan




----------



## Imran Khan




----------



## Al-zakir

I know this project under construction but once this project come to finish, it will change the skyline of Islamabad.....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Omar1984

Al-zakir said:


> I know this project under construction but once this project come to finish, it will change the skyline of Islamabad.....




Yep my friend in Islamabad said there's construction undergoing on that site everyday, this building will change the face of Pakistan.


----------



## Al-zakir



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Al-zakir

View attachment 116be96d841b577957588094425310b8.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Al-zakir



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984

I miss Islamabad, and I miss the friendly open-minded people of Islamabad.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-zakir

Subhan'Allah.....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Al-zakir

Omar1984 said:


> I miss Islamabad, and I miss the friendly open-minded people of Islamabad.



It's gorgeous city bro. May be one of the cleanest city in the world. Mash'Allah

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-zakir

This has to be one of the best drive.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-zakir



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Al-zakir

View attachment 6ce51194f090fb4b654ffe3840150746.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hasang20

beautifull city love it.


----------



## Al-zakir



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Al-zakir

View attachment eebfb3027f4d06bcbdf9f5e5895aed9a.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Al-zakir

Enjoy the magnificent beauty of Islamabad......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ajpirzada

i really liked this video. not sure if it has already been posted on any of the threads
@Al-zakir thanks for some really awesome pics...

Zy2C1ccvdVg[/media] - islamabad

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Musalman

Edited.....Is there are delete button?


----------



## Moin91

*Islamabad - the Capital city*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Moin91

*NIC Building*





-------


*Sunset in ISL*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Moin91

*Rawal Lake*





*By Faisal Saeed*





-----





*Aiwan-e-Sanat-to-Tijarat Road*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Moin91

*7th ave by Khalid Nawaz*





*Faisal Mosque*





*Supreme court*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Moin91

*Parliament lodges*





*Towards Airport*





*Rawal Lake*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Al-zakir

Shah Faisal Mosque















View attachment d18661a69b36943545e884ba935f9ba3.jpg


View attachment 1cdcdbfa52a1111d04c805e6ecb6e7a0.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Al-zakir

Al-Faysal Bank





OGDCL building.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Al-zakir

FM House
View attachment b62083ffa6673398d701d5ea6e9e65ee.jpg


Tariq heights

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Moin91

Islamabad Expressway





7th Avenue from Daman-e-Koh...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Moin91

*Rawal Lake Park*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Moin91



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Jihad

Moin you rock and I love you for posting these wonderful pictures, with every picture I see, my feelings towards Pakistand become stronger and greater, I can't wait to go to Pakistan, I haven't been to Pakistan since 2003  (I know, shame on me).
It's due to school, the lack of money and other issues that prevented me from going.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Moin91

awesome pictures omer bhai... keep up the good work.


----------



## moha199

man God Bless Pakistan amen

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## moha199

And people still cry that in Musharraf era Pakistan didn't develop wow!!!! I wish he come back for another 10 years Inshah Allah Pakistan will be one of the powers in the world who no one can dare to take on!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Al-zakir

ajpirzada said:


> i really liked this video. not sure if it has already been posted on any of the threads
> @Al-zakir thanks for some really awesome pics...
> 
> Zy2C1ccvdVg[/media] - islamabad



Glad you like it. I will post more..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RabzonKhan

ISLAMABAD: Families enjoy a holiday at Pir Sohawa picnic point. app

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RabzonKhan

ISLAMABAD: Trees are leafing and flowering close to Faisal Mosque. app

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AliFarooq

Rabzon said:


> ISLAMABAD: Families enjoy a holiday at Pir Sohawa picnic point. app



lol i think i been there when i was like 7....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-zakir

Rawal Lake Park

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jihad

Man o man do I miss Pakistan.
I'm definitely going this year, time to fully explore Islamabad, i'm usually hanging out in small towns and such, never really been out to the big cities, should be great with family and friends.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

80 rupees is not bad to travel to Peshawar from Islamabad on the Motorway Highway

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984

View attachment 34e8574ad7a57ac3263f33495eae0f3f.jpg













View attachment 85d39ee825f5f945ccd7c528cb1f774d.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

View attachment 0ceaa9a7a7bb4d0447314571ccaa0411.jpg





View attachment b43bda6edd3bcc3053858f620af25f22.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984

View attachment afdf5a96fe1bea6f90eeed8414020dba.jpg













View attachment eef87d73e15067e832bcc25bb2c41406.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AliFarooq

All Islamabad needs a few buildings to build a sky line, not too many buildings though gets too crowded.


----------



## Omar1984

View attachment 06962bb828194fc9573663de2e03a071.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Omar1984

View attachment 5b079a8a6a601da3ff6a41210f0a5e17.jpg






ISLAMABAD - April 29: Jacaranda trees are in full bloom these days, adding colour to the city and relieving the rigours of life of its citizens.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

Autumn in Islamabad

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

Winter in Islamabad

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984

Residential Apartment Complex

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984

Rawal Lake Murree Road, Islamabad

View attachment 3164f2299254a3427911d0e78a226b46.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

Faisal Masjid in Islamabad, Pakistan, is among one of the largest mosques in the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

The following buildings are under construction in Islamabad:


Centaurus








Grand Hyatt Hotel








Gold Crest DHA








Platinum Square World Trade Center

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984

Benazir Bhutto (New Islamabad) International Airport, Islamabad, Pakistan

Key Data:
Order Year 2005
Project Type New greenfield airport
Location Islamabad, Pakistan
Estimated Investment $400m, PKR37bn
Completion 2011&#8211;2012

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984

Construction site of the World Trade Center Islamabad:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ajpirzada

most of the pics in here are now gettin repeated in one way or the other


----------



## AliFarooq

it wnt let me upload picture any more from my comp 
did mods remove the option to upload pictures?

???


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984




----------



## Omar1984




----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ajpirzada

well im gonna take my words back......
thanks for these awesome pics


----------



## Al-zakir

Saidpur village entrance










7th avenue overbridge





7th ave





Overview of Islamabad as vied from the National University.
View attachment 7dd3ffdac6535e984ad438e0c4a8087e.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984

I Love the Greenery of Islamabad

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Omar1984




----------



## Omar1984

View attachment a9f3f3bd7bc8f6d3edda153b13c4b8d9.jpg





View attachment 7dd3ffdac6535e984ad438e0c4a8087e.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Al-zakir



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AliFarooq

i love the last picture


----------



## Al-zakir

Saidpur






Clock near intersection of Jinnah Avenue and 7th avenue





Shaheed-e-Millat Secretariat

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AliFarooq

Rawal Lake Park

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RabzonKhan

*Birds eye view*



A beautiful view of the 7th Avenue from the heights of Daman-e-Koh. app

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Imran Khan




----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Al-zakir

Me likeyyyyy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A1Kaid

Sunset view of Islamabad, Daman-e-Koh picnic spot on top of the Margallah Hills overlooking the Pakistan capital.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A1Kaid

Rawal Dam, Islamabad, PK

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 2008nnd

very impressive, nice city Islamabad.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hasnain2009

By Munazza from flickr

Islamabad Car park





Green Trust Plaza





OGDCL building





View from Faisal Masjid ( by Muhammed Akram)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Moin91



Reactions: Like Like:
 2


----------



## Moin91

City View from the Hill

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Moin91



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

Pictures from F-9 Park, Islamabad

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

M1 Motorway from Islamabad to Peshawar

View attachment e8c67e6f30023e4f188e8a03a0486377.jpg











View attachment c74c2e4454c6bc26421069f8bbd302e2.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## moha199

beautiful Pakistan mua


----------



## Peace_maker

I wish I culd visit pakistan once in my life to see these beautiful places....


----------



## ajpirzada

Peace_maker said:


> I wish I culd visit pakistan once in my life to see these beautiful places....



let me finish my studies and go back to pakistan. then ill invite u guys. but its gonna take me quite a while before that happens. 
its gud in a way that security situation will hopefully improve by then.


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## khanz

I wish every city in pakistan looked like islamabad

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ajpirzada

^^ u know there is a sayin that islamabad is 15km outside pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

khanz said:


> I wish every city in pakistan looked like islamabad




Islamabad is a relatively young city, but the most fascinating thing about Islamabad is that everything built in Islamabad are built by our own Pakistanis not by the Mughals or the British.


Our Pakistanis did a superb job building the capital of Pakistan from the ground up.


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hasnain2009

By Trekker787

Overview of Islamabad 










Road to Pir Sohawa





Restaurant at Pir Sohawa

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984

Typical Suburb

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984




----------



## Omar1984

Lazeez Restaurant

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

Suburb in Islamabad





















Melody Food Park


----------



## Omar1984

Beautiful view of Rawal Lake


----------



## Omar1984

Shuttle transportation from car park area to the View point/Restaurants in Daman-e-Koh

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984

Monal Restaurant







Pakistani Food


----------



## Omar1984

Road to Pir Sohawa, Margalla Hills














F-10 Markaz







Telenor office building

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984

View attachment 73b13e0fd08820a5f396e96f02e5663d.jpg

UBL Tower (exterior)








UBL Tower (interior)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

McDonalds & F-9 Park:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

Hasnain2009 said:


> By Trekker787
> 
> Overview of Islamabad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Road to Pir Sohawa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Restaurant at Pir Sohawa




Amazing. I wish I can give you another thanks for sharing these awesome pictures.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AirforcePilot

Looks like a nice place to visit!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hasnain2009

Omar1984 said:


> Amazing. I wish I can give you another thanks for sharing these awesome pictures.



Thanks bro!
Your pics are cool too!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hasnain2009



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hasnain2009



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984

9th Avenue








Lake View Park

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ajpirzada

Omar1984 said:


> Lake View Park




i cant believe it looks lik this now. awesome
i went there an year back and still there was some construction goin on. 
thanks for this pic

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ajpirzada



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ajpirzada



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ajpirzada



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ajpirzada

*ALL PICS ARE TAKEN FROM WWW.URBAN.PK
POSTED BY UMAIR AHMED*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hasnain2009

By Adil







by Deelore

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## s90

_Volunteers clean the road near Aabpara, during a drive initiated by a local NGO to clean the roads of the capital._

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TOPGUN

Suban Allah wat lovely country we love you Pakistan!


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Stealth



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stealth



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stealth



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Stealth



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Stealth



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Stealth



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stealth



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stealth



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Moin91

Thanks Waleed bhai for all of the pictures...... nice Photography


----------



## Stealth

Moin91 said:


> Thanks Waleed bhai for all of the pictures...... nice Photography



thanks ........


----------



## Stealth



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Silent observer

nice pictures, keep them coming


----------



## The Patriot

Pix of Japanese Park near Daman-i-Koh

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Stealth



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stealth



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stealth



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stealth




----------



## Stealth



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stealth



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stealth



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stealth



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stealth



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stealth



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Stealth



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stealth



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stealth




----------



## Stealth



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Omar1984




----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

Red Onion near Rawal Lake:







Inside Red Onion:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Skywalker

Buddy all these pictures have already been posted here, no need to open up the new thread for the same. If you wanna upload pictures please fist check and then do that.


----------



## Windjammer

Skywalker said:


> Buddy all these pictures have already been posted here, no need to open up the new thread for the same. If you wanna upload pictures please fist check and then do that.



What, with a Ferrari parked in an Islamabad street. ???


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Absar

I love Isloo 

It's so peaceful, quite, charming, beautiful -- and a best place to live. 
Unfortunately, the Capital has badly been a target of some green-eyed monsters lately

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Comet

Absar said:


> I love Isloo
> 
> It's so peaceful, quite, charming, beautiful -- and a best place to live.
> Unfortunately, the Capital has badly been a target of some green-eyed monsters lately



Agreed!
Although a bit on the expensive side, the Capital sure is a place to live!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ironman

Beautiful pics.. someday I will definitely visit Pakistan...


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Windjammer

The Monument.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## abiab

which building is this???? it's not SaudiPak tower

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

abiab said:


> which building is this???? it's not SaudiPak tower



Is that not the PSO Plaza. ?!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

Check out the sky.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mjnaushad

This building is very similar to Deans Trade Center Peshawar. But we dont have any Glass like this one.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DaRk WaVe

abiab said:


> which building is this???? it's not SaudiPak tower



this building is actually near Saudi Pak Tower, Its called NIC building...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaunty

from whatever I have seen here, Islamabad is undoubtedly the most well planned city in South-Asia. would love to visit it someday.

In India I can only think of Chandigarh as a properly planned city.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Skywalker

Absar said:


> I love Isloo
> 
> It's so peaceful, quite, charming, beautiful -- and a best place to live.
> Unfortunately, the Capital has badly been a target of some green-eyed monsters lately



Last time I heard, Pakistan's capital was Islamabad not Isloo.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DaRk WaVe

Skywalker said:


> Last time I heard, Pakistan's capital was Islamabad not Isloo.



But now It has various names, Isloo, Islu

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Comet

This is in Rawalpindi not in Islamabad. Its on the main Murree road near Rehmanabad Stop!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaimiKhan

************************


----------



## Windjammer

Islamabad, Muree, Rawalpindi or Lahore, take your pick.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Comet

Windjammer said:


> Islamabad, Muree, Rawalpindi or Lahore, take your pick.



Faizabad Interchange. Connecting Rawalpindi to Islamabad

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Windjammer

umairp said:


> Faizabad Interchange. Connecting Rawalpindi to Islamabad



Indeed, it's also the gateway to Muree and headway to Lahore.


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Stealth

*Above 2006 Ferrari F430 Belongs to Faisalabad PASBAN IT Group Guy with FSD 1 Number plate *


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Windjammer

Freak snow fall in Islamabad.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## moha199

My beautiful country


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## afriend

oh is the city surrounded by hills or what??? And does it really snow there in winters??? Amazing pictures..!!!


----------



## abiab

afriend said:


> oh is the city surrounded by hills or what??? And does it really snow there in winters??? Amazing pictures..!!!



Yeah Margalla hills, but snow fall very rare 
And It's near Murree......... well know for snow fall

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Windjammer

afriend said:


> oh is the city surrounded by hills or what??? And does it really snow there in winters??? Amazing pictures..!!!



A friend based in Islamabad took these shots from his office windows showing the Margala Hills surrounding Islamabad.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Hasnain2009



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hasnain2009



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Patriot

Islamabad is good but Lahore is better.


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## U-571

i miss my beautiful pakistan, all the pleasures, smell and colour, this journey is so hard to bear, when i remember my country.


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Omar1984

Can Mods merge this thread with http://www.defence.pk/forums/general-images-multimedia/5593-pictures-cities-islamabad.html thread, its pointless having two threads on pictures of Islamabad.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## beckham

Nice pictures !!  thnx for posting. 

Any more pictures of Rawal lake ??


----------



## arsenal_gooner

We have 5 shops in islamabad This place below is right next to 2 of them . 


http://farm1.static.flickr.com/62/215163809_ab1cf5d217_o.jpg


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Windjammer

http://www.app.com.pk/photo/photo_lib/30-06-2009/4702e733389df3f8fd159835910ba440.jpg

( Telecom Tower)


http://islamabad.metblogs.com/files/2009/05/islamabad_stock_exchange-417x500.jpg


( Islamabad Stock Exchange)


----------



## Moin91

Omar1984 said:


> Can Mods merge this thread with http://www.defence.pk/forums/general-images-multimedia/5593-pictures-cities-islamabad.html thread, its pointless having two threads on pictures of Islamabad.



yes mods please merge this thread with "pictures from cities isl" thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Moin91

Omar1984 said:


>



we have no Gardens/tress in karachi like this ^^


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mshoaib61



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mshoaib61

Rawal Lake







Liaqat Gymnasium






Pakistan National Monument

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stealth



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sensenreason

Very pretty pictures indeed. Islamabad has to be the prettiest South Asian city!


----------



## fawwaxs



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fawwaxs




----------



## fawwaxs




----------



## fawwaxs




----------



## fawwaxs

View attachment ad5d1a64bf33d8522bb2683e811bb6e5._.jpg


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ADT

SMC said:


> View attachment 582958ce0b46563949dcd8c10c696073.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 41f6899152b2426dbfb2dede8c0e761c.jpg



this mosque was a gift from Saudi Arabia. One of the largest in the world.


----------



## ASQ-1918

Nice pics. Ma&#351;allah its very beautifull.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pakistanguide

hmmmmmmmm nice Pic


----------



## Peregrine

HI,
some how i thought the following song captures some really scenic places of Islamabad from early 90's, please do watch the song from 3:00 especially, thanks enjoy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pakistanheritage

Islamabad is the capital of Pakistan since 1963. A relatively quiet city, it consists of mainly Federal Government offices, Parliment House, the official residence of the President and Prime Minister along with the Diplomatic Enclave, an area next to the Parliament House dedicated to foreign embassies and missions appointed in Pakistan.
Islamabad Business districtAlthough the majority of the population in Islamabad traditionally have been employees of the Federal Government, in recent years Islamabad has become a very important financial and business city with a lot of local and foreign banks and ever expanding private businesses. In the last decade there has been vast changes in the citys traditional reputation. From it being a typical 9 to 5 city, Islamabad has become more lively with a lot of international food chains opening businesses, and generally a great improvement in night life with increasing shopping areas opening till late. However during winter season streets are considerably quiet after dark.

Even now, Islamabad remains a city where people come from all over the country to enjoy its peaceful, noise-free atmosphere with a lot of greenery and nice surrounding scenery. It also serves as a base camp for people from the south and coastal areas like Karachi visiting valleys like Swat and Kaghan and northern areas like Gilgit, Skardu & Chitral located in the Hindu Kush mountains.

Understand

English Local Newspaper The Dawn, The News, The Nation & The Daily Times are national newspapers in English supplemented with local news sections. Business Recorder is the only newpaper providing national and international business news. However, newspapers are like New York Times, Los Angles Times, International Herald Tribune, Financial Times, Khaleej Times, Gulf News, Sunday Times and etc., are also available. These international newspapers usually arrive in Islamabad a day after publishing. All newspapers (international, national and local) are available at book stores in leading hotels like Serena & Marriot. They can also be purchased from leading book stores like London Book House (Kohsar Market in sector F-6/3), Saeed Book Bank (Jinnah Super Market in sector F-7), and Mr. Books (Super Market in sector F-6).

By bus

Faizabad FlyoverSkyways and Daewoo are 2 of the nicer long-haul operators. Skyways offer some direct services to/from Islamabad and Lahore, Peshawar and Karachi. Daewoo has its own terminal on the road from Islamabad just outside Rawalpindi. The majority of buses arrive and depart from Rawalpindi, a few kilometres and a 45 minute taxi ride from Islamabad.You can call the Daewoo Station in advance for booking. They shall confirm a seat for you. The number is 051 111 007 008. You can travel to Peshawar, Lahore, D I Khan, Murree, Sialkot, Abottabad, Bahawalpur, Faisalabad, Multan, and recently they have started service between Karachi and Hyderabad.

Get around

Streets of IslamabadStreets of IslamabadTaxis in Islamabad are abundant, popular and generally safe. Cost is around Rs20  Rs30 per sector traveled, depending on your bargaining skills. Prices will be higher at night, especially departing from places like Jinnah Super (F-7). It is always advisable to agree the fare before travelling.

Car Hire is also a good way of getting around. Although road signs and directions are only available on main roads, Due to Islamabad being a relatively small city, It is easy to find your way around. There are various car hire companies in Blue Area F-6 and also in G-8 Markaz where cars can be hired with drivers to avoid paying large sums for security and also, to avoid having to find your way. All 5* and major hotels have their own car hire services and are relatively cheap. A tip to the driver at the end of the booking period is appreciated and advisable however, not an obligation.


Faisal Mosque




The Faisal Mosque in Islamabad is the largest mosque in Pakistan and South Asia and the sixth largest mosque in the world.Faisal Mosque is conceived as the National Mosque of Pakistan. It has a covered area of 5,000 m2 (54,000 sq ft)and has a capacity to accommodate approximately 300,000 worshipers (100,000 in its main prayer hall, courtyard and porticoes and another 200,000 in its adjoining grounds)The Faisal Mosque is named after the late King Faisal bin Abdul Aziz of Saudi Arabia, who supported and financed the project.

History

The impetus for the mosque began in 1966 when the late King Faisal bin Abdul Aziz of Saudi Arabia supported the initiative of the Pakistani Government to build a national mosque in Islamabad during an official visit to Pakistan. In 1969, an international competition was held in which architects from 17 countries submitted 43 proposals. After four days of deliberation, Turkish architect Vedat Dalokays design was chosen. Construction of the mosque began in 1976 by National Construction of Pakistan, led by Azim Borujerdi, and was funded by the government of Saudi Arabia, at a cost of over 130 million Saudi riyals (approximately 120 million USD today). King Faisal bin Abdul Aziz was instrumental in the funding, and both the mosque and the road leading to it were named after him after his assassination in 1975. The mosque was completed in 1986, and used to house the International Islamic University. Many conservative Muslims criticised the design at first for its non-conventional design and lack of the traditional dome structure, but virtually all criticism was eventually silenced by the mosques scale, form, and setting against the Margalla Hills upon completion.
Location

King_Faisal_Masque_IslamabadThe mosque is located in the capital of Pakistan, Islamabad. It is situated at the north end of Faisal Avenue, putting it at the northernmost end of the city and at the foot of Margalla Hills, the westernmost foothills of the Himalayas.
Design

The Faisal Mosque is the work of famous Turkish architect, Vedat Dalokay who won the Agha Khan Architectural Award with this project. The mosques relatively unusual design fuses contemporary lines with the more traditional look of an Arab Bedouins tent, with its large triangular prayer hall and four minarets. However, unlike traditional masjid design, it lacks a dome. 

The minarets borrow their design from Turkish tradition and are thin and pencil like. The interior of this prayer hall holds a very large chandelier and its walls are decorated with mosaics and calligraphy by the famous Pakistani artist Sadequain. The mosaic pattern adorns the west wall, and has the kalimah writtern in early Kufic script, repeated in mirror image pattern.

The mosques architecture is a departure from the long history of South Asian Islamic architecture. It is one of the most outstanding and modern Islamic architecture examples in the world.



Travel to Islamabad Pakistan


----------



## desiman

I have been to Islamabad before and i must say i was really impressed. A wonderful city and truly wonderful people. Most people wont even take money from me after they knew that I was Indian. There was this guy at the hotel I stayed at (Which was the Marriott by the way lol ), when we were leaving he just came and helped carry our stuff down just like that. When I offered him money he told me "No saab pesa nehi chahiye, aap toh hamare mehman hai ". I was so blown away from that, and that is what makes me wonder why we indulge in stupid talks here when the normal Indian and Pakistani is such a wonderful person. Food for thought guys.


----------



## Windjammer




----------



## Windjammer




----------



## john9802

wow, islamabad has changed so much, i have been trying to go back for many years now, but everytime something happens. almost 9-10 years, so much change. i just wish that every other city becomes like this too.


----------



## Omar1984

Faizabad Interchange is the main gateway between the twin Pakistani cities of Rawalpindi & Islamabad.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gin ka Pakistan

john9802 said:


> wow, islamabad has changed so much, i have been trying to go back for many years now, but everytime something happens. almost 9-10 years, so much change. i just wish that every other city becomes like this too.



I still remember the city had few traffic signals and used to sleep at eight O clock plus a lot more greener . After seeing these pictures I am home sick now


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mehru



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mehru



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984




----------



## Omar1984

The Faisal Mosque in Islamabad is the largest mosque in Pakistan and South Asia and the fourth largest mosque in the world. It was the largest mosque in the world from 1986 to 1993 when overtaken in size by the completion of the Hassan II Mosque in Casablanca, Morocco. Subsequent expansions of the Masjid al-Haram (Grand Mosque) of Mecca and the Al-Masjid al-Nabawi (Prophet's Mosque) in Medina, Saudi Arabia during the 1990s relegated Faisal Mosque to fourth place in terms of size.


----------



## mehru




----------



## mehru




----------



## Creder

We need a new parliament building 

I miss islamabad


----------



## mehru




----------



## mehru



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TOPGUN

Mashallah a beautyful country we have hopfully one day soon inshallah when all these terrorist are gone it will be even more beautyful .


----------



## Omar1984




----------



## Omar1984




----------



## Omar1984




----------



## Omar1984




----------



## amigos

Islamabad the beautiful!


----------



## The Malik

What a city! Wonderful photographs. 

This place just has something very special about it and I love staying here as often as possible.


----------



## SMC

---------- Post added at 04:15 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:15 AM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SMC

---------- Post added at 04:16 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:16 AM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SMC



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Moin91



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Moin91



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984




----------



## Omar1984

*Shah Faisal Masjid*









*Fatima Jinnah Park*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

*National Monument*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## saadtn1

Great thread, I will be sharing my own pictures as soon as I'm allowed to post them.


----------



## naumananjum

Islamabad is great
i m in love with this city


----------



## Omar1984




----------



## Omar1984




----------



## Karachiite



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Karachiite



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Karachiite

By Faisal Moin

National Monument

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984




----------



## Omar1984

*Margalla Hills National park*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984




----------



## Omar1984




----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## indianpatriot

islamabad is such a stunner...a chunk of europe in SA!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Majnun

Mashallah Islamabad is such a beautiful city!


----------



## Karachiite

Blue Area





NIC and SaudiPak Tower





ISE and Telecom Tower





Jinnah Ave


----------



## American Pakistani

http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DWQiC74K7IM

Isloo is really awesome place mann.


----------



## Karachiite

Islamabad is one of the most beautiful, developed,cleanest and peaceful cities in South Asia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan




----------



## Karachiite



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Durrak




----------



## Durrak



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Durrak




----------



## Durrak




----------



## Durrak




----------



## Durrak



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Durrak




----------



## Durrak



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Durrak



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Karachiite



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Karachiite

Motorway





7th Avenue


----------



## sarthak

This is one of the most beautiful cities i've seen


----------



## faisaljaffery

sarthak said:


> This is one of the most beautiful cities i've seen


 
Islamabad is one of the most beautiful cities of the world. Love Islamabad


----------



## Pak_Sher

Karachiite said:


>


 
I have been to Islamabad and it is a very beautiful city.


----------



## Pak_Sher

Ak-47A said:


>



Beautiful Images of Islamabad.


----------



## Fieldmarshal

Karachiite said:


> Motorway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]



Thats not the motorway, its the expressway leading to murree, which will eventually lead up to muzafarabad AJK


----------



## sarthak

yup , if someday relations between our countries improve , i'll surely visit Islamabad


----------



## Karachiite



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Karachiite



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Karachiite

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3136/2674462068_65faeb10d1_o.jpg[/img

[img]http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3226/2674454710_d7479dd279_o.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## houshanghai

Video: Inside Pakistan: Young Pakistanis aim high

Video: Inside Pakistan: Young Pakistanis aim high CCTV News - CNTV English

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## aristocrat

Wats the weather like in isloo??Summer too hot??


----------



## American Pakistani

wow beutiful pics by Karachiti. thanx alot.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Karachiite



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fdxb

thanks for these pics


----------



## Karachiite




----------



## A1Kaid

Northern Islamabad, Winter 2010.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A1Kaid

Northern Islamabad, Winter 2010. (Residential area)






NW Islamabad, Winter 2010.


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

The weather of Pakistan looks a lot like Iran's.


----------



## A1Kaid

^ Well Islamabad and Tehran are on (approximately) the same latitude, of course elevation also factors in, and yeah there are regional environmental/climatic similarities between Pakistan and Iran.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nescafe

the above two "northern islamabad" are perhaps not islamabad..... please let me know which area it is. i know every bit of islo....

we do not have a culture of satellite dishes (like tata sky) in our apartments. the pic is fake.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## StingRoy

nescafe said:


> the above two "northern islamabad" are perhaps not islamabad..... please let me know which area it is. i know every bit of islo....
> we do not have a culture of satellite dishes (like tata sky) in our apartments. the pic is fake.


Pic is from Peja, Serbia... little google search with the url would give it out.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A1Kaid

nescafe said:


> the above two "northern islamabad" are perhaps not islamabad..... please let me know which area it is. i know every bit of islo....
> 
> we do not have a culture of satellite dishes (like tata sky) in our apartments. the pic is fake.


 

Lol yeah those pictures are not of Islamabad, all are from Kosovo,. I just posted those pictures of European cities because all these Indian's keep coming to this thread and saying "ooo Islamabad looks like Europe"...lol

So I posted some pictures of European cities to see who I could fool...Thanks for playing.


----------



## A1Kaid

StingRoy said:


> Pic is from Peja, Serbia... little google search with the url would give it out.




Wrong, it's from Kosovo...


----------



## A1Kaid

@nescafe

You just had to ruin my joy, didn't you?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stealth_fighter

A1Kaid said:


> Lol yeah those pictures are not of Islamabad, all are from Kosovo,. I just posted those pictures of European cities because all these Indian's keep coming to this thread and saying "ooo Islamabad looks like Europe"...lol
> 
> So I posted some pictures of European cities to see who I could fool...Thanks for playing.


 
PPL DID NOT EXPECT SUCH DECEIVE FROM A SENIOR MEMBER.LITERALLY U R DECEIVING WITH UR HOMELAND


----------



## Karachiite

Pictures by Faisal Moin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nescafe

Karachiite said:


> Pictures by Faisal Moin


 
some one just visited trail 3 !!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mehru

Everyone knows about the national monument in Islamabad.The monument completed in 2007 is a structure shaped in four petals, representing united people of Pakistan standing shoulder to shoulder, over the crescent and star, hence protecting the motherland and acting as guarantors of progress.






But noone mentions the museum of this monument. This monument is exclusive in this sense that it only gives you an idea of pre-partition history but also pre-Islamic era. Much more detail is present on this link
Pakistan Monument Museum, Islamabad

Here are some pics.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mehru

*More pics*

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Dance

Thats soo cool! Its like madame tussaud's museum


----------



## StingRoy

Nice pictures from the museum. Please share more if you have them.


----------



## mehru

Dance said:


> Thats soo cool! Its like madame tussaud's museum



Yup! If you are in Islamabad, don't miss it. It will take you back in the past.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mehru



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mehru

There are some horrific pics of partition as well like the one below. This is actually a very big pic. Notice the vultures in it.







There is a film hall as well in which pre partition movies are shown. 





*Film hall*


----------



## mehru

*Tableware used by Jinnah*





*Jinnah relics*





*Quaid's radio*





*Quaid's suitcase*





*Iqbal relics*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yousaf goebbels

mehru said:


> *Tableware used by Jinnah*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Jinnah relics*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Quaid's radio*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Quaid's suitcase*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Iqbal relics*


 
thanks for the pics...are you a professional?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

I wish every city in Pakistan can look like our beautiful Islamabad 


Thank you General Ayub Khan for building our capital Islamabad

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mehru

@ yousaf goebbels
No certainly not. I have taken these pics from a blog. These are not mine. You could view them in the link i gave in my previous post.

However i have personally visited this place and it's worth watching. You could see pre partition history in detail as well as Pakistan progress in different fields.e.g aeroplane models that Pakistan developed over time and things like these. Defence section is boring but all other sections are amazing. I will surely share my pics of this museum. Till then enjoy these.


----------



## yousaf goebbels

mehru said:


> @ yousaf goebbels
> No certainly not. I have taken these pics from a blog. These are not mine. You could view them in the link i gave in my previous post.
> 
> However i have personally visited this place and it's worth watching. You could see pre partition history in detail as well as Pakistan progress in different fields.e.g aeroplane models that Pakistan developed over time and things like these. Defence section is boring but all other sections are amazing. I will surely share my pics of this museum.


 
thanks but i asked are u in the forces?


----------



## mehru

@ yousaf
No. I am a biologist by profession.


----------



## yousaf goebbels

mehru said:


> @ yousaf
> No. I am a biologist by profession.


 
and you are female?


----------



## mehru

yousaf goebbels said:


> and you are female?



Yeah but i think we are getting off topic. You could send me a message if you want to ask something.


----------



## yousaf goebbels

i will have to hit 700 post mark in order to send a PM


----------



## Omar1984

@Yousaf. ask mehru for her msn id and chat with her on messenger. dont ruin this thread.


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

Stay green Islamabad. Like the color of our flag

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Karachiite

cc Adeel Ali

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Karachiite

cc Adeel Ali

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Omar1984

Karachiite said:


>


 

Good to see the Centaurus rising. It will become Pakistan's landmark.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Karachiite

Yeah the 3 towers are topped out and now only the hotel tower is left to complete.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sid426

Beautiful City!!!

How far is it from the Indian border??


----------



## Omar1984

sid426 said:


> Beautiful City!!!
> 
> How far is it from the Indian border??


 
It is very close to Kashmir. Historically Islamabad was part of Northern Punjab, now its the federal capital of Pakistan and not part of any province.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Karachiite



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## American Pakistani

houshanghai said:


> Video: Inside Pakistan: Young Pakistanis aim high
> 
> Video: Inside Pakistan: Young Pakistanis aim high CCTV News - CNTV English


 
Great video bro, if the foriegn countries (who gives aid to corrupt leaders) spend that money builting this kind of schools with free education for poors than country will become in good healthy developing shape within 10-12years, it is guaranteed as therz a lot of talent in Pakistanis. Also it will help reduce exteremism.

(Sorry for Offtopic) but i hope every 1 will agree with me.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

ISLAMABAD Serena Hotel

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## red_baron

Islamabad City, Pakistan by Othman Ch, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Karachiite



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Karachiite

Emaar's Canyon View Homes

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## 53fd

^^^^ Amazing! Reminds me of Northern California, it has exactly the same type of houses. You can't expect to see these type of things anywhere in any city of South Asia but Islamabad.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Karachiite

Yeah Emaar has done a good job in Islamabad. They're now making 45 residential high rise towers in DHA Karachi, hopefully they'll do a good job like this one. 
And btw Islamabad has the best weather and scenery but I wish it was a coastal city, imagine the beach overlooking the green lush margalla hills.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nescafe

Karachiite said:


> Yeah Emaar has done a good job in Islamabad. They're now making 45 residential high rise towers in DHA Karachi, hopefully they'll do a good job like this one.
> And btw Islamabad has the best weather and scenery but I wish it was a coastal city, imagine the beach overlooking the green lush margalla hills.


 
but we do have a bit of a lake (rawal) and a dam (simli) to cover up to some extent. anther beauty is a 30 minutes drive to murree so one can enjoy snow all winters


----------



## mehru

*Golra Sharif Railway Museum **is a railway museum located in the Sector E-11 of Islamabad, the capital of Pakistan. it is a junction station in the northern section of the Pakistan Railways system in the Rawalpindi Division of the Pakistan Railways. This railway station is the site of a venerated Railway Museum housing the relics and memorabilia associated with railways dating back to the days of the British Raj. *
For more details

Golra Sharif Railway Museum - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia





















*An interesting fact about the 110-year-old steam engine is that, it was in regular use, as early as 1990 and is still in running condition.
This engine is now on exhibit at Golra Station i.e. Pakistan Railway Heritage Museum.*





*This piano is still in working condition. I personally played it myself. *





*100-year-old hand crane, where a sign also claimed that it was tested for lifting 508kg weight in 1984. Hand crane is on exhibit at golra station Islamabad, Pakistan.*





*Old signboard of early 20th century:It advertises making of hot tea in 5 different written scripts; English, Devnagri, Urdu, Gormukhi and Bengali.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mehru

*More pics of Golra station*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Skies

Nice place for smoking alone. hahaha Just kidding. The places are great indeed.


----------



## red_baron

mehru said:


> *More pics of Golra station*


 
Golra ...land of Peer Mehar Ali Shah sahab

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Karachiite



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Karachiite



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Karachiite



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Karachiite



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## American Pakistani

Karachiite said:


>


 

wow it looks soo beutiful & lovely.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## W.11

nescafe said:


> but we do have a bit of a lake (rawal) and a dam (simli) to cover up to some extent. anther beauty is a 30 minutes drive to murree so one can enjoy snow all winters


 
karachi jaisa koi nahi 

ho ho ho ho karachi
boo boo boo boo islamabad

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ahsanraza81

great collection of photos for the federal city


----------



## ahsanraza81

KarachiPunk said:


> karachi jaisa koi nahi
> 
> ho ho ho ho karachi
> boo boo boo boo islamabad



u should have said...Pakistan jaisa koi nahe


----------



## W.11

ahsanraza81 said:


> u should have said...Pakistan jaisa koi nahe


 
just kidding around man


----------



## Karachiite



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## American Pakistani

Karachiite said:


>


 
I Bet any European city won't stand a chance infront of Isloo City.

BTW i hope they will industrialised it too so it could generate revenue.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rafi

Telecom tower is looking good.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984

Omar1984 said:


>


 





Inside Serena Hotel

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Karachiite



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Subramanian

wow,this place is amazing.


----------



## Karachiite



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 53fd

Islamabad, my city. My home. How I miss it, & have thought about it everyday for more than a decade since I left it. Islamabad has something about it that makes it feel like you own the city, the calm atmosphere, the cleanliness, easy paced life, good people, good facilities.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Karachiite

Went there last year for Christmas since some of my relatives live there. Very calm and clean city. But its kinda boring there unless you know people. Isloo is very developed. But still I like the fast paced time is money metropolis life like Karachi but Isloo is like my second home in Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kingkobra

undoubtedly islamabad is best well maintained city in south asia..it proves that you do not have to have tall sky scrapers for being a beautiful city..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## American Pakistani

What a beutiful city, Islamabad had similarities like European cities such as Rome, Madrid, Amsterdam, Stockholm etc. Wish to visit it once in my life time never make it home though cuz i love the marvellous life of Karachi.


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## shreechamundaenterprise11

nice information

---------- Post added at 04:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:33 PM ----------

good information


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rafi

Omar1984 said:


>



Islamabad and increasingly all the Metro areas of Pakistan are getting world class infrastructure.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Rafi

Dhruv V Singh said:


> A mountain, a low rise building, couple of benches, truly world class infrastructure
> 
> Are you sure you didn't quote the wrong post to make that statement?



Go through the whole thread and see the world class infrastructure

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Karachiite



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Karachiite



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## American Pakistani

Very Beautiful City, Mashallah.


----------



## sabagh1974

thanks.....................................


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984




----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Karachiite



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan

---------- Post added at 08:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:26 PM ----------


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan




----------



## Imran Khan

---------- Post added at 08:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:43 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 08:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:44 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 08:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:45 PM ----------


----------



## Imran Khan




----------



## Imran Khan




----------



## Imran Khan




----------



## poto

It looks like a very green city. I wish London had more green spaces.


----------



## Imran Khan




----------



## Jango

Imran Khan said:


>



Hey, i went to that NADRA building sometime ago.

Near G-10 Markaz.

---------- Post added at 11:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:01 PM ----------




Imran Khan said:


>



These are the new scanners, radioactive scanners installed at entry points for Islamabad. The truck to be checked goes under the arms there(not fully extended in the picture).

It can be seen at the entrance to Islamabad from GT road.


----------



## Karachiite



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## yyetttt




----------



## DRaisinHerald

Anyone wanna/knows how to update the wiki page about the city? the images of Islamabad used on wikipedia look really outdated and weird for a capital city =/


----------



## A1Kaid

Though Islo is beautiful, the architecture of some of those buildings shown here is bland, the square/rectangular buildings with bland looking windows isn't a good look, it's like the compromised on the beautify and elegance of the buildings.


----------



## White Lightning

The architecture, the Bauhaus design came to the fore in Islamabad


----------



## nikman

very interesting city


----------



## seethru

Imran Khan said:


> ---------- Post added at 08:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:43 PM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:44 PM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:45 PM ----------




Pakistan China Friendship center?

That's cheesy for even Pakistan.

No offence.


----------



## Imran Khan

seethru said:


> Pakistan China Friendship center?
> 
> That's cheesy for even Pakistan.
> 
> No offence.



we know what pain you have just move on we have faisalabad we have qaddafi stadium we china chouk we have so much on our friends names in past and its pakistan not your india we are free to name or build whatever . thats why partition happen and break india because we are different in thoughts

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## seethru

Imran Khan said:


> we know what pain you have just move on we have faisalabad we have qaddafi stadium we china chouk we have so much on our friends names in past and its pakistan not your india we are free to name or build whatever . thats why partition happen and break india because *we are different in thoughts*



May be You do have different thoughts. 

I wouldn't tattoo all my friends' names just to keep them my friends. I think you people are over doing things to compensate your lack of leverage to keep the relationships with countries going.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## seethru

double post


----------



## v9s

seethru said:


> Pakistan China Friendship center?
> 
> That's cheesy for even Pakistan.
> 
> No offence.



Cheesy name, yes, but it serves the same purpose as the Russian Centre of Science and Culture, no?


----------



## darkinsky

seethru said:


> Pakistan China Friendship center?
> 
> That's cheesy for even Pakistan.
> 
> No offence.



its like a cheese in a microwave for an indian


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Omar1984




----------



## American Pakistani

Omar1984 said:


>



I want that main tower BADLY.


----------



## American Pakistani



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984




----------



## jony333

nice work enjoy it


----------



## SHAMK9



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Major Sam

Fieldmarshal said:


> Thats not the motorway, its the expressway leading to murree, which will eventually lead up to muzafarabad AJK


 
it is motorway man, its the part at the salt range, thanks


----------



## Zibago

looks scary i always travel to mirpur through gujrat after visiting my maternal village in sialkot

thats near f 10 4 college where i am doing my bsc from


----------



## Zibago

thats near my college in f 10 4


Agent ISI said:


>


----------



## Al Bhatti

Can anyone post some pics from the Overseas Encalve in Rawalpindi (if it is already having any completed projects)


----------



## Zibago

usama waqas said:


> it is motorway man, its the part at the salt range, thanks


the moterway looks scary i go to mirpur through gujrat


----------



## Zibago

any body got pictures of saidpur village?


----------



## Omar1984

Saidpur, on day of Religious Harmony

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984




----------



## Zibago

Omar1984 said:


> Saidpur, on day of Religious Harmony
> need more close pictures thanks any way


----------



## American Pakistani



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zibago

American Pakistani said:


>


 is this a painting ?


----------



## darkinsky

fakhre mirpur said:


> is this a painting ?



how come its painting??, its real dude, faisal mosque is just located where the hills are and the clouds are because of its proximity to margalla hills


----------



## Zibago

darkinsky said:


> how come its painting??, its real dude, faisal mosque is just located where the hills are and the clouds are because of its proximity to margalla hills


 n yar i live in Islamabad i know that but the clouds were looking like in a painting


----------



## DRaisinHerald

Islamabad - The mini Europe of Pakistan


----------



## American Pakistani

Isloo is like a Europe in Asia even Europeans says this.


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984

Rare picture:






President Ayub Khan with his team at Shakarparian Hills after laying the Foundation stone for Islamabad in 1958

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Omar1984

Telecom Tower, Islamabad (recently completed)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984

Islamabad Bahria Golf City

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nishan_101

http://www.defence.pk/forums/member...ers-develop-painless-needle-less-syringe.html
Amazing!!!


----------



## Omar1984

Model of Chaghai mountain of Balochistan in Islamabad to commemorate 28th May 1998 when Pakistan became a nuclear power.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SHAMK9

landing in beautiful Islamabad


----------



## American Pakistani



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

dear forum members Omar1984 deserve more attention and thanks he is doing very nice and well job in these threads . salute to you sir Omar1984 thousands watching these images please keep it up .

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## American Pakistani



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

ye tesri konsi ban rahi hai sath main ???????


----------



## American Pakistani

A house in Isloo.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## American Pakistani

Imran Khan said:


> ye tesri konsi ban rahi hai sath main ???????



Sahab wo Centaurus hai.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## American Pakistani

cont...d house

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan

American Pakistani said:


> Sahab wo Centaurus hai.



itni kareeb hai wo is se?  main ne 2010 december main Centaurus dekhi to wo to akeeli thi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## American Pakistani

Imran Khan said:


> itni kareeb hai wo is se?  main ne 2010 december main Centaurus dekhi to wo to akeeli thi



Janab Camera ka kamal hai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DRaisinHerald

American Pakistani said:


>



Who lives in such houses? Is this an average house or rich-people house?


----------



## American Pakistani

DRaisinHerald said:


> Who lives in such houses? Is this an average house or rich-people house?



This is not average Pakistani peoples house but it is an average elite class Pakistanis house. You can found more beautiful than this one.

I heard that the most expensive mansion in Pakistan is owned by Nawaz Sharif.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Hassan Aijaz

Nice PIcs.........


----------



## Omar1984

Jamia Uloom-e-Islamia, Islamabad


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## happycanuck

Beautiful photos. Thanks for posting. In one of the photograph's, I noticed hills in the background. What is the name of those hills or mini-mountains.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stealth

American Pakistani said:


> A house in Isloo.



*WRONG this house is in KARACHI and i knw the person who owned this HOUSE! I have so many pictures of this home (not available on the internet)*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

happycanuck said:


> Beautiful photos. Thanks for posting. In one of the photograph's, I noticed hills in the background. What is the name of those hills or mini-mountains.



Margalla Hills. There was a fire there yesterday. Thankfully no one got hurt.


















































On fire! &#8211; The Express Tribune


----------



## Omar1984

Here are some more pictures of Margalla Hills surrounding Islamabad.


----------



## Omar1984

Rare snowfall in Margalla Hills, Islamabad January 2012.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan




----------



## Imran Khan

Seventh Avenue , Islamabad

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan




----------



## Rocky balboa

Imran Khan said:


>


 
and this will not change original picture of your country.


----------



## Windjammer

Rocky balboa said:


> and this will not change original picture of your country.



But it's having some very original effect on the neighbours. !


----------



## Hasbara Buster

What does 'bad' mean?

So green, such nice architecture. Seems like a planned city.


----------



## Imran Khan

Erdogan said:


> What does 'bad' mean?
> 
> So green, such nice architecture. Seems like a planned city.



its not bad its ABAD dear means City of Islam,&#8221; or &#8220;City of Peace


The name of the city, Islamabad is derived from two words, Islam and abad, meaning "City of Islam". Islam an Arabic word refers to the religion Islam and abad is a Persian and Urdu placename suffix which means inhabited place or city.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hasbara Buster

Imran Khan said:


> its not bad its ABAD dear means City of Islam,&#8221; or &#8220;City of Peace
> 
> 
> The name of the city, Islamabad is derived from two words, Islam and abad, meaning "City of Islam". Islam an Arabic word refers to the religion Islam and abad is a Persian and Urdu placename suffix which means inhabited place or city.



I already thought it might mean 'city' and you're right it's abad not bad. Like Pakistan Zind*abad*  or Hyder*abad*

In Turkey city is called Shahir (&#350;ehir), which is also a Persian word. Did you know that word?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Kambojaric

Erdogan said:


> I already thought it might mean 'city' and you're right it's abad not bad. Like Pakistan Zind*abad*  or Hyder*abad*
> 
> In Turkey city is called Shahir (&#350;ehir), which is also a Persian word. Did you know that word?



Yes the word Shehr means city in Urdu as well. Also out of curiousity what does the word "por" mean in Turkish, like Trabzonspor. In Pakistan the word "por" is used at the end of city names as well like "abad". (Bahawalpur for example).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hasbara Buster

Bamxa said:


> Also out of curiousity what does the word "por" mean in Turkish, like Trabzonspor. In Pakistan the word "por" is used at the end of city names as well like "abad". (Bahawalpur for example).



LOL, not por but spor.. it simply means sports.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kambojaric

Erdogan said:


> LOL, not por but spor.. it simply means sports.


 Haha so it was the same bad/abad mistake

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hasbara Buster

Bamxa said:


> Haha so it was the same bad/abad mistake


Yes, that was funny. Now I know how stupid my mistake must have sounded. Just one letter makes a world of difference 

Are there any videos here of Islamabad by the way? If not, I'm off to youtube...


----------



## Imran Khan

Quaid-i-Azam University Islamabad





































spring of islamabad

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan




----------



## Phoenix89

Awesome pictures guys, good work...one of my friend told me that Infrastructure in Islamabad is one of best in asia...Pak needs to project this side of there country, some ad campaigns or something...people need to know!!


----------



## Imran Khan




----------



## SamranAli

Hasbara Buster said:


> What does 'bad' mean?
> 
> So green, such nice architecture. Seems like a planned city.


 
Islamabad is planned and organnized city bro. Google it or go to wikipedia


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A1Kaid

I am going to feature Islamabad in my next video. This city deserves the spotlight. The creation of Islamabad should be inspirational to all Pakistanis, that in the 1960's Pakistan embarked on an adventure to build a brand new city worthy of being a capital city. Islamabad will only become more prosperous, elegant, and modern.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A1Kaid

New project in Islo, One Constitution Avenue.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pk_baloch

[:::~Spartacus~:::];3267872 said:


>


wowww beautiful pics ? tum to banned ho gaee the na ?hahahha

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## American Pakistani



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A1Kaid

Does anyone have updates on the Centaurus building? How close is it to completion?


----------



## Imran Khan

khudad hights islamabad

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zibago

please show the pictures of f9 park i travel daily from there i know its nice please show our Indians the pictures of f9 park


----------



## turbo charged

one can actually feel central asia in islamabad.....from kallar kahar mountain range onwards Central asian landscape starts...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop




----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## A.Rafay

*F-9 Park*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Backbencher

Seems like a clean but a quiet city ,if u know what i mean


----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lyrical Mockery

beautiful city you guys got there.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## American Pakistani



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A.Rafay

*RAWALPINDI:A view of lights reflections on the road during rain that experienced the city.*


----------



## A.Rafay

*ISLAMABAD: A view of spreading dry leafs on the roadside greenbelt in Federal Capital City.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

People visit the Faisal Mosque area to enjoy the weather that turned pleasent after yesterday&#8217;s rain.


----------



## BATMAN



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11

BATMAN said:


>


----------



## Edevelop




----------



## A1Kaid

Nice pictures of Islo, post HD pictures as well.


----------



## American Pakistani

Mashallah very beautiful world class city. But why soo little pictures?


----------



## jandk

It looks like a very small town


----------



## Pakistanisage

My Beautiful ISLOO.

I miss my second home ( first home Karachi )....

I guess New York City would have to be a distant third.






jandk said:


> It looks like a very small town





Yes it is, small and beautiful and that is just the way we like it.

This is Islamabad and not Calcutta.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Pakistanisage

Akash A. said:


> *Seems like a clean but a quiet city* ,if u know what i mean





Yes, it is quiet and serene. Almost mystical and surrounded by lofty mountains, lush green vegetation and a beautiful lake. Once you have lived there , you will always wanna come back home to Isloo.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A.Rafay

A beautiful view of Faisal Avenue during rain in the capital.


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## turbo charged

Islamabad is the most well planned,developed and clean capital in central asia.


----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## A.Rafay

*Rain in Islamabad 28 Dec 2012*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A.Rafay

*Green Islamabad*






*Muree Expressway*






*Train Safari Rawal Lake *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

*Islamabad Hailstorm*


----------



## A.Rafay

*Jan10 &#8211; A beautiful view of the capital seen from Daman-e-Koh as the capital received another sunny day after a spell of cold and foggy weather*.


----------



## A.Rafay

*Jan10 &#8211; A beautiful view of the capital seen from Daman-e-Koh as the capital received another sunny day after a spell of cold and foggy weather.*


----------



## Luqman Khan

blue area, faisal mosque, pir sohawa, lake view park, rawal dam, banni, f-9, karachi company, jinnah super, sitara market, and many more.. every place.... nice


----------



## Edevelop

National University of Sciences and Technology (NUST)






















Al-Khauthar University:










Pakistan Monument:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

The NUST campus shown above is the new one in Islamabad off Kashmir Highway.


----------



## A1Kaid

Centaurus building to officially open Feb. 17. Photos from the inside look amazing.


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marshmallow

Islamabad

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A1Kaid

A.Rafay said:


> *Jan10  A beautiful view of the capital seen from Daman-e-Koh as the capital received another sunny day after a spell of cold and foggy weather*.




This kind of photo must be really popular, many people have taken similar photos from the same view point.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

*February 09 &#8211; A view of Faisal Mosque through Daman-e-Koh as in the background an attractive view of clouds hovering over the skies of Federal Capital City.*


----------



## Edevelop




----------



## Edevelop




----------



## Edevelop



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Edevelop

Mustard field, E-11. 
Golra Sharif area Islamabad.






Islamabad Highway










Monal Restaurant

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

national art gallery pakistan





islamabad heritage museum

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

Mar14 &#8211; A view of the hailstorm received by the capital on Thursday.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Marshmallow

A.Rafay said:


> Mar14 &#8211; A view of the hailstorm received by the capital on Thursday.



wow dat wz one amazin day....it hailed heavily....asa luga we r in Muree

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

Marshmallow said:


> wow dat wz one amazin day....it hailed heavily....asa luga we r in Muree



Good! did you enjoyed it? Those were quiet big hail drops!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marshmallow

A.Rafay said:


> Good! did you enjoyed it? Those were quiet big hail drops!



yes i did alot,everyone did....

but jub sur py pur ry thy,felt like Momy is beating us real bad wid a BAT

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A.Rafay

Marshmallow said:


> yes i did alot,everyone did....
> 
> but jub sur py pur ry thy,felt like Momy is beating us real bad wid a BAT



hmm They are sometimes dangerous too! logon ke sar bhi phat jatey hain!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marshmallow

A.Rafay said:


> hmm They are sometimes dangerous too! logon ke sar bhi phat jatey hain!



han my soch rae tumhara poro gi kisi din with thoz snowballs

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

Marshmallow said:


> han my soch rae tumhara poro gi kisi din with thoz snowballs



Chalo bachay so jao abhi! enough joking!


----------



## darkinsky




----------



## American Pakistani

Isloo is georgeous, can beat any European or North-American city.

Mashallah.


----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## Edevelop

American Pakistani said:


> Isloo is georgeous, can beat any European or North-American city.
> 
> Mashallah.



It won't after few years. They are cutting down trees and widening roads...


----------



## American Pakistani

cb4 said:


> It won't after few years. They are cutting down trees and widening roads...



The locals has to speak up/protest.


----------



## Edevelop



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## M.harris

ISLAMABAD THE BEAUTIFULL.

ISLAMABAD THE BEAUTIFULL.

ISLAMABAD THE BEAUTIFULL.


----------



## Edevelop



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peregrine

Centaurus is so over rated......it has all these brand shops where nothing is sold under 5000. as the saying goes...oonchi dookan pheeka pukwan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

@American Pakistani @SHAMK9 @M.harris @khanboy007

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SHAMK9

The Centaurus


----------



## Edevelop




----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hermione G

I miss islamabad....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sms

Nice and well planned city! Clean green and a perfect location for a nice looking city. Just get rid of those small ugly Suzuki hatch backs. The city will look better.

bit curious - did they resolve pollen pollution from Mulberry trees? Is it in check now?


----------



## Edevelop

sms said:


> Nice and well planned city! Clean green and a perfect location for a nice looking city. Just get rid of those small ugly Suzuki hatch backs. The city will look better.
> 
> bit curious - d*id they resolve pollen pollution from Mulberry trees? Is it in check now?*



Umm... Not sure.


----------



## Jango

sms said:


> did they resolve pollen pollution from Mulberry trees? Is it in check now?



Not yet...pollen is still a problem for alot of people, ever present in the Isl air...one of my relatives has allergy to pollen as well.


----------



## M.harris



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## M.harris



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## M.harris



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

*fck where has all the greenry gone here ?*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## M.harris



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jango

@cb4, that is the newly made Zero point interchange, so thats why a bit less greenery, alot of construction happened there.


----------



## Edevelop

nuclearpak said:


> @cb4, that is the newly made Zero point interchange, so thats why a bit less greenery, alot of construction happened there.



I'm a bit shocked to see this pic. Here is another angle.

If they are looking to do road widening, i'm totally against it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jango

Yeah road widening ia happening but on Kashmir Highway not Zero Point interchange itself but greenery is somewhat intact.

BUt the project has been going at snails pace.


----------



## Edevelop



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop




----------



## Edevelop




----------



## Edevelop




----------



## Edevelop




----------



## Edevelop




----------



## Edevelop




----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan




----------



## karan21

Dayum Islamabad looks pretty. Wide roads, greenery and almost no trash. This is prolly the cleanest city in South Asia but what I notice is that city lacks economic development. It should be made the economic hub of Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan

https://sphotos-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/575019_553443731354730_1010198874_n.jpg


----------



## Imran Khan

ramada hotel islamabad


----------



## Imran Khan

last week snowfall


----------



## Imran Khan

f-9 park

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ayush

islamabad is beautiful  @Imran Khan @Marshmallow

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## jaunty

Islamabad is by far the most well planned city in South Asia. It should be a matter of pride for Pakistanis as they did it themselves after independence.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Hermione G

Ayush said:


> islamabad is beautiful  @Imran Khan @Marshmallow



Yeah.... MashaAllah.....

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ayush

Hermione G said:


> Yeah.... MashaAllah.....



u stay in islamabad??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hermione G

Ayush said:


> u stay in islamabad??



nope.... not now... used to live there...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

Imran Khan said:


>



F-10 Markaz.



cb4 said:


> http://i1011.photobucket.com/albums/af238/faisalmoin/DSCN5851_zps1
> [IMG]http://i1011.photobucket.com/albums/af238/faisalmoin/DSCN5860_zps61087d71.jpg
> http://i1011.photobucket.com/albums/af238/faisalmoin/DSC[/QUOTE]
> 
> That is the Pak-China friendship centre I believe.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Creder

Missed out on a trip this year. Some of the new buildings coming up in ISD






Here you can see one of the towers is almost finished in the background






Here's the latest on Centaurus, three towers almost cladded











The fourth one, the main hotel with that slope thingy to go up soon inshallah. New airport building almost up, it is going to be open by June next year as well

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

Ayush said:


> islamabad is beautiful



when i ever i hear the words islamabad beautiful i look back at this

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Marshmallow

Ayush said:


> islamabad is beautiful  @Imran Khan @Marshmallow


 @Armstrong

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ayush

Marshmallow said:


> @Armstrong



lahore is better for foodies like me and @Armstrong.. 

and nice avatar marsha..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Marshmallow

Ayush said:


> lahore is better for foodies like me and @Armstrong..
> 
> and nice avatar marsha..



u mistyped it,its LAHORE IS GUD FOR *ELEPHANTS* LIKE U N @Armstrong

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ayush

Marshmallow said:


> u mistyped it,its LAHORE IS GUD FOR *ELEPHANTS* LIKE U N @Armstrong


 and yes,brush your teeth twice a day..


----------



## American Pakistani



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## American Pakistani



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## slapshot

*I-8 Islamabad*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop




----------



## Edevelop



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

A close relative, who works in the UBL Plaza, Blue Area, took this picture from his office.


----------



## Edevelop




----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

cb4 said:


>



That building to the left of the Convention Centre is the new Sheraton hotel that is being made by Bahria Town.


----------



## Edevelop

nuclearpak said:


> That building to the left of the Convention Centre is the new Sheraton hotel that is being made by Bahria Town.



That tall building ? That is Grand Hyatt Hotel

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jango

cb4 said:


> That tall building ? That is Grand Hyatt Hotel



My bad. Got confused b/w Sheraton and Gran Hyatt.

But the SHeraton is being built near the Islamabad Club.

Bahria Town to Develop Two New Hotels in Islamabad Under the Sheraton Hotels & Resorts Brand*-*Bahria Town - Your Lifestyle Destination

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

nuclearpak said:


> My bad. Got confused b/w Sheraton and Gran Hyatt.
> 
> But the SHeraton is being built near the Islamabad Club.
> 
> Bahria Town to Develop Two New Hotels in Islamabad Under the Sheraton Hotels & Resorts Brand*-*Bahria Town - Your Lifestyle Destination



Yes a Sheraton Hotel is being built. 






The Grand Hyatt had a great proposal. Unfortunately they are building just the two buildings connected by a bridge. The skyscraper beside them got cancelled...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jango

cb4 said:


> Yes a Sheraton Hotel is being built.



This picture is of the Golf and country club being built on the New Murree Expressway.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Biplab Bijay

ye sab bade bade Rahish logon keliye hai. Hum gareebon ko kaun puche ga.



cb4 said:


> Yes a Sheraton Hotel is being built.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Grand Hyatt had a great proposal. Unfortunately they are building just the two buildings connected by a bridge. The skyscraper beside them got cancelled...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Fieldmarshal

nuclearpak said:


> This picture is of the Golf and country club being built on the New Murree Expressway.



its the Sheraton golf and country club

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fieldmarshal

cb4 said:


>



the first pic is of Fahtima Jinnah park in Isd, located in the sector of F-9

the second pic has been taken from the upper terrace of monal restaurant at pir suawa Isd situated in margala hills, over looking the village of said pur and the sectors of F-6,F-7 and the skyline of blue area in the distance.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Islamabad truly is one of the most beautiful cities of the world n the best in South Asia.


----------



## Umair Nawaz

cb4 said:


>


Just across the 7th avenue opposite to ISI HQ is my house.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mr. Sancho

Didn't they say they were gonna build an imax theater in Islamabad in the beginning of 2013.... What happened to that? Haven't heard any news about it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Foo_Fighter

Wah wah.. Subhaan Allah!!! Islamabad is really beautiful.

Let's see if things work out I might visit it next year.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jango

cb4 said:


>



Guess what is that...


----------



## Sedqal

nuclearpak said:


> Guess what is that...



Shah Faisall Mosque, Zia's Tomb if I am not wrong.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

Sedqal said:


> Shah Faisall Mosque, Zia's Tomb if I am not wrong.



Yup, that is Zia Ul Haq's final resting place.

One thing that needs to be done urgently is to improve the grass lawns of the mosque. They are all burned out and an eye sore. They should be improved. Then the AC system of the mosque should be overhauled.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sedqal

nuclearpak said:


> Yup, that is Zia Ul Haq's final resting place.
> 
> One thing that needs to be done urgently is to improve the grass lawns of the mosque. They are all burned out and an eye sore. They should be improved. Then the AC system of the mosque should be overhauled.



Spot on, Shah Faisal Mosque has become the symbol of Islamabad. CDA should take more interest in its upkeep.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

Sedqal said:


> Spot on, Shah Faisal Mosque has become the symbol of Islamabad. CDA should take more interest in its upkeep.



The middle east countries use some fertilizer and the grass grows within two weeks. We could also do that atleast in the important places of tourism. 

On the plus side though, Fatima Jinnah park has received a real uplift from the CDA. The swings and play areas, jogging track, tennis etc.

Reactions: Like Like:

1


----------



## Edevelop

@Marshmallow

Islamabad and Pindi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Marshmallow

cb4 said:


> @Marshmallow
> 
> Islamabad and Pindi



thnx although u da pics u postd of ur own city wer more intrstin to c than of da other cities

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bamboo Castle

Nothing fancy..


----------



## AhmadBilal

Nice Collection

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Edevelop



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Marshmallow

@cb4

Mcdonald's Islamabad

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nehruchacha

oh so nice pic

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SQ8

Marshmallow said:


> @cb4



Mc Donalds Islamabad Parking lot at night.. Nuff said.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Marshmallow said:


> @cb4
> 
> Mcdonald's Islamabad

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marshmallow

Oscar said:


> Mc Donalds Islamabad Parking lot at night.. Nuff said.



they were celebratin cleanliness and peace day that day in Isl so ppl were payin tribute by keepin it silent n clean 
@DESERT FIGHTER

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop




----------



## Stardust

Marshmallow said:


> @cb4
> 
> Mcdonald's Islamabad




Theory is simple:If both of countries have mcdonald's,these two countries never fight each other..sure Indians have mcdonald's also

Just like Turkey and Greece

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marshmallow

Stardust said:


> Theory is simple:If both of countries have mcdonald's,these two countries never fight each other..sure Indians have mcdonald's also
> 
> Just like Turkey and Greece



it cud be other way round.....we can still fight with India over Mcdonald's like ppl in old times used to fight over water,lands,food etc


----------



## Edevelop




----------



## Edevelop



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## American Pakistani

This city is Mashaallah so beautiful.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## darkinsky



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Edevelop



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## American Pakistani

Mashallah very beautiful city.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Argus Panoptes

Imran Khan said:


>



Does this photo show the flooding on highway? With trapped cars?


----------



## Imran Khan

Argus Panoptes said:


> Does this photo show the flooding on highway? With trapped cars?



after rain sir


----------



## Argus Panoptes

Imran Khan said:


> after rain sir



It does look like deep standing water. Flooding after rain?


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## American Pakistani



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Imran Khan

damn you posted that pic which i want to post


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Amazing view of Islamabad on a rainy Evening!,The Centaurus







amazing view of Prime Minister house , Islamabad - Pakistan	






Atrio Restaurant at Jinnah Super Market, Islamabad.	






Amazing Islamabad







Islamabad, camping on foot of Margalla Hills.






Streets of Islamabad.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Umair Nawaz

A beautiful capture! Shah Faisal Masjid Islamabad, Pakistan	






Serena Hotel,Islamabad

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Faisal Mosque, Islamabad.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

Umair Nawaz said:


>



Isn't this Canal Road Lahore ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mugwop

Imran Khan said:


>



Where is this in Islamabad? Is this a running track?


----------



## Imran Khan

Jessica_L said:


> Where is this in Islamabad? Is this a running track?



Jinnah Sports Stadium - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Umair Nawaz

cb4 said:


> Isn't this Canal Road Lahore ?



Allah janta ha.....Islamabad ki barri aye ha to ankhain band kr k post kro.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan




----------



## A1Kaid

Imran Khan said:


>




City of Islamabad deserves a better stadium, this is terrible.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
 1


----------



## Imran Khan

NUST

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## FCPX

Beautiful Islamabad


----------



## natee

Really nice collection Islamabad is so beautiful.


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Alpha1



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Alpha1 said:


>



Oye tune Talon ko kyu bhaga dia ha?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Alpha1

Umair Nawaz said:


> Oye tune Talon ko kyu bhaga dia ha?


she will be back soon. That was a suicide troll, just to malign me.. 
If you want to ask more, email me . Thanks


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Alpha1 said:


> she will be back soon. That was a suicide troll, just to malign me..
> If you want to ask more, email me . Thanks



Mjhe e-mail address bhol gya ha apka because i delete mails. Mjhe khud he email kr do agr mera address yaad ha to.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## krash

Argus Panoptes said:


> It does look like deep standing water. Flooding after rain?



Probably not. The sides of the roads are large empty spaces with grass and shrub, and with roads like these flooding almost never happens since the water runs off the road into those spaces. Plus the sides seem very dry. The Centaurus' parking lot has two inlets to what I'm guessing is its underground parking lot and it looks completely dry too. If anything, it should have been the first place to fill up like a swimming pool. Or maybe the underground parking lot actually served as the drain.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Edevelop



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Edevelop



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## natee

any body have the crecent of Faisal Masjid?


----------



## Edevelop



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## khanboy007

cb4 said:


>



man I really hope that they complete the centaurus (Hotel Building) during this government and get it back to 7 stars from 5 stars !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CometMibro

I've never actually visited islamabad. Such a shame, looking at these pictures.

Next time I visit pakistan, perhaps.


----------



## American Pakistani



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Edevelop



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

Picture Credits *ssc and Mudasar Butt*


----------



## Umair Nawaz

natee said:


> any body have the crecent of Faisal Masjid?


visit 4th or 5th page there is a very nice picture of it.


----------



## Edevelop




----------



## Edevelop



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## krash

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=643536105687947


----------



## Edevelop




----------



## Edevelop



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## American Pakistani

cb4 said:


>



Very beautiful city but the thing i didn't like is that the road quality is even higher than America but the cars are worst than Africa.


----------



## krash

American Pakistani said:


> Very beautiful city but the thing i didn't like is that the road quality is even higher than America but the cars are worst than Africa.



The cars are pretty standard, I mean they're the same ones which you get in the rest of the world. Unless you are talking about the Suzuki FXs, the Mehrans and the Bolans. Those are just cheap alternatives for when you can't afford any better.


----------



## American Pakistani

krash said:


> Unless you are talking about the Suzuki FXs, the Mehrans and the Bolans. Those are just cheap alternatives for when you can't afford any better.



I understand the cheap/affordable part but those design & shapes will be consider as stone age if you bring them here in the US. These companies should be forced to change the design & shape of these cars. Toyota Corolla/Honda Civic are considered as cheap & affordable cars for low income households in US but atleast their design & shape changes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## krash

American Pakistani said:


> I understand the cheap/affordable part but those design & shapes will be consider as stone age if you bring them here in the US. These companies should be forced to change the design & shape of these cars. Toyota Corolla/Honda Civic are considered as cheap & affordable cars for low income households in US but atleast their design & shape changes.



That is shallow understanding. The differences between average wage, middle income wage, low income wage and high income wage in the two respective countries is worlds apart (not to mention that there is no minimum wage in Pakistan). In Canada, for example, the minimum wage is $10.25/hr which becomes 10.25 X 40 X4 = $1640 (inclusive of the taxes). Translate this into Pakistani Rupees and you get more than Rs.1,64,000 a month. This is a very impressive monthly pay in Pakistan if you're a young buck. You can get around quite well on it since the cost of living is respectively a lot lower too (Sadly the prices of new cars are not adjusted accordingly). With the same amount in Canada though you'll be just living.

The prices of new cars in the world are pretty homogeneous. So, prices of cars the same, incomes different. And hence you get Civics and Corollas as the better cars for average users in Pakistan where as they make up the lower tier in Canada and the US. The thing about updating the designs and shapes is that it costs money and in result makes the car more expensive. All the cars that you were pointing out have had their designs and shapes changed and are being sold along side their older models, e.g. the Mehran and the Alto. The older versions are kept in production because they offer the Pakistani consumer a very affordable option without which they wouldn't have a car at all. These designs are indeed stone-age and they only offer the bare minimum. But there's a reason why they are kept so crappy. Seeing that the average Pakistani income is very low, I think its a brilliant idea.

ps: The funny bit is in comparing the prices of used cars in the two countries. You can buy a far FAR better used car in Canada for a lot less than what you would spend buying a used Mehran in Pakistan.


----------



## FaujHistorian

American Pakistani said:


> Very beautiful city but the thing i didn't like is that the road quality is even higher than America but the cars are worst than Africa.



Come on. AP

That's the lamest post I have seen from you.

You can do better, a lot better. Discussing and comparing cars between US and Pakistan is $tupid thing to do. 

Sorry to say


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Edevelop



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## jatt+gutts

Islamabad is similar to chandigarh but has low penetration of cars it seems. greenry and wide roads like chandigarh


----------



## Informant

Boring city is boring.


----------



## American Pakistani

jatt+gutts said:


> Islamabad is similar to chandigarh but has low penetration of cars it seems. greenry and wide roads like chandigarh



I don't think there is any city that can be compared to Islamabad.

And yea i see some pictures of India's Chandigarh it looks quite similar to Pakistan's Chichu Ki Malyan.


----------



## faeza

Informant said:


> Boring city is boring.



Its not boring. . You just havent learned the art of enjoying it.


----------



## DRaisinHerald

Khoobsurat sheher! Ab Lahore ko bhi isi tarah bna do 

@jatt+gutts please stop posting images from non-Islamabad cities. Open another thread about Chandigarh!


----------



## jatt+gutts

chandigarh as seen from kasoli at night





chandigarh greenery

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Informant

faeza said:


> Its not boring. . You just havent learned the art of enjoying it.



You're seriously deluding yourself if you think ISloo is fun.

Lore lore yay.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

Informant said:


> You're seriously deluding yourself if you think ISloo is fun.
> 
> Lore lore yay.



A Bihari who lives in Lahore & doesn't take pot-shots at Punjab !  

Such a rarity - Emotional kar diyaa !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## faeza

Informant said:


> You're seriously deluding yourself if you think ISloo is fun.
> 
> Lore lore yay.



Every city has its charms .. I would personally choose to live in isb . You have freedom there .. And no ugly stares .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Informant

Armstrong said:


> A Bihari who lives in Lahore & doesn't take pot-shots at Punjab !
> 
> Such a rarity - Emotional kar diyaa !



Chal bay Indian 

I am 110% Pakistani.


----------



## DRaisinHerald

American Pakistani said:


> Very beautiful city but the thing i didn't like is that the road quality is even higher than America but the cars are worst than Africa.



Mein bhi yehi soch raha tha..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Informant

faeza said:


> Every city has its charms .. I would personally choose to live in isb . You have freedom there .. And no ugly stares .



Freedom is everywhere. We do have an apartment there but it's been a while since ive been to isloo. Boring town, only good for parties.

Peace and tranquility, yes. Fun, not so much.


----------



## DRaisinHerald

jatt+gutts said:


> chandigarh greenery



Bohot vadiya, paaji. Par tusi thread da title parlo 'Islamabad di tasviran', 'Candigarh di tasviran' nhi


----------



## Armstrong

Informant said:


> Chal bay Indian
> 
> I am 110% Pakistani.



Indian kisss ko bolaaa you Altaf Bhai Lover Boy ? 

But its good to see that Urdu Speakers in Lahore are very well integrated & they don't call themselves Muhajir & no one calls them either ! 

My Grandma's best friend's family moved from somewhere near Luckhnow but she speaks fluent Punjabi ! 

With a thick Urdu Speaker's Accent !


----------



## faeza

Informant said:


> Freedom is everywhere. We do have an apartment there but it's been a while since ive been to isloo. Boring town, only good for parties.
> 
> Peace and tranquility, yes. Fun, not so much.



I go there about every 2 months .. And i dont remember being bored once .
Freedom everywhere? Ha! Guessing someone hasnt been to peshawar .


----------



## jatt+gutts

DRaisinHerald said:


> Bohot vadiya, paaji. Par tusi thread da title parlo 'Islamabad di tasviran', 'Candigarh di tasviran' nhi


 ok kool yara just saying Islamabad look green like chandigarh


----------



## Informant

faeza said:


> I go there about every 2 months .. And i dont remember being bored once .
> Freedom everywhere? Ha! Guessing someone hasnt been to peshawar .



Peshawar? Pfffft nothing there worth going. Except men staring you down as if i were a freaking circus. I wonder how women would feel. Pathans are weird.



Armstrong said:


> Indian kisss ko bolaaa you Altaf Bhai Lover Boy ?
> 
> But its good to see that Urdu Speakers in Lahore are very well integrated & they don't call themselves Muhajir & no one calls them either !
> 
> My Grandma's best friend's family moved from somewhere near Luckhnow but she speaks fluent Punjabi !
> 
> With a thick Urdu Speaker's Accent !



My mom is Punjabi, 100% Kasuri. You are from Indian Kashmir arent you? RAW agent.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SHAMK9

jatt+gutts said:


> ok kool yara just saying Islamabad look green like chandigarh


no where as green as Islamabad judging by the pics you posted


----------



## faeza

Informant said:


> Peshawar? Pfffft nothing there worth going. Except men staring you down as if i were a freaking circus. I wonder how women would feel. Pathans are weird.



You have to take a "chadar"  eeeeh ..i hate it. Stopped going there , its been a year 

(*weather) 

And not all pathans are weird ..


----------



## Armstrong

Informant said:


> My mom is Punjabi, 100% Kasuri. You are from Indian Kashmir arent you? RAW agent.



At least IOK is a disputed territory whereas Bihar isn't - Baaat kartaaa haiii !  

My Mom's a Punjabi too !


----------



## Edevelop

Armstrong said:


> At least IOK is a disputed territory whereas Bihar isn't - Baaat kartaaa haiii !
> 
> My Mom's a Punjabi too !



phir to aday Butt hoi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

cb4 said:


> phir to aday Butt hoi



Yes & thats precisely why I don't look like a tub of butter like full Butts !  

Best of Both....!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jatt+gutts

SHAMK9 said:


> no where as green as Islamabad judging by the pics you posted







chandigarh is also called city beutfull and city of trees


----------



## dawn_news

jatt+gutts said:


> ok kool yara just saying Islamabad look green like chandigarh



Jatta aur sona theek thak? Tanu pate ke Pakistan fer Maula Jatt da remake banande peya?


----------



## jatt+gutts

Nuri Natt said:


> Jatta aur sona theek thak? Tanu pate ke Pakistan fer Maula Jatt da remake banande peya?


 theek thaak yara... old one was pretty good. remakes always fail to impress.


----------



## Informant

faeza said:


> You have to take a "chadar"  eeeeh ..i hate it. Stopped going there , its been a year
> 
> (*weather)
> 
> And not all pathans are weird ..



Most of them are, taardu to the hilt. Keep their women caved stare at others without any sense of decency. Khair generalization but thats the norm.

Chaddar seems too much. Dupatta is more than enough.



Armstrong said:


> At least IOK is a disputed territory whereas Bihar isn't - Baaat kartaaa haiii !
> 
> My Mom's a Punjabi too !



I switched my loyalties. You still play the nice guy tryna get some info out, Hariharan Butt.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## faeza

Informant said:


> Most of them are, taardu to the hilt. Keep their women caved stare at others without any sense of decency. Khair generalization but thats the norm.
> 
> Chaddar seems too much. Dupatta is more than enough.




Nah man , experience speaks .for peshawar thats the best step you can take and lahoris are equally taaru ... Sick people ..


----------



## Informant

faeza said:


> Nah man , experience speaks .for peshawar thats the best step you can take and lahoris are equally taaru ... Sick people ..



LAhoris arent nearly as bad


----------



## faeza

Informant said:


> LAhoris arent nearly as bad



Maybe maybe.....


----------



## Informant

faeza said:


> Maybe maybe.....



Nopes not as bad as Peshawar. Those scums dont even refrain from staring boys. 

Gimme the creeps.


----------



## PlanetWarrior

Beautiful capital. Well kept and organised

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## faeza

Informant said:


> Nopes not as bad as Peshawar. Those scums dont even refrain from staring boys.
> 
> Gimme the creeps.



Okay ...Hahahaha ..... Looks like someone has had experiences a little too bitter.


----------



## Informant

faeza said:


> Okay ...Hahahaha ..... Looks like someone has had experiences a little too bitter.



Creepy as hell. I shudder at what women must feel.


----------



## faeza

Informant said:


> Creepy as hell. I shudder at what women must feel.



Borrow a chadar and walk the streets like a queen..


----------



## DRaisinHerald

Guys, this is a thread about pictures from Islamabad; it's not for your racist rantings. Go talk about all of that in Naswaristan or something!


----------



## RAMPAGE

Informant said:


> Nopes not as bad as Peshawar. Those scums dont even refrain from staring boys.
> 
> Gimme the creeps.


ROFL


----------



## Informant

faeza said:


> Borrow a chadar and walk the streets like a queen..



baaz aein


----------



## faeza

Informant said:


> baaz aein


Argh.....


----------



## Edevelop



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Black Eagle 90

I would love to have an house in Islamabad as well as in Lahore as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## alibaz

Quaid e Azam Medical College Bahawalpur

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## alibaz

Noor Mahal Bahawalpur





Sadiq Public School Main Block

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## American Pakistani

cb4 said:


>



It is great to see disciplined traffic.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Edevelop



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Edevelop



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Edevelop



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Marshmallow

cb4 said:


>


cb4 i only like your posts on these threads....and not on pmln's

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

Marshmallow said:


> cb4 i only like your posts on these threads....and not on pmln's



jhoota !

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Marshmallow

cb4 said:


> jhoo*ta* !


ti* in the end!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marshmallow

cb4 said:


>


cb4 where is that thread Architecture of Pakistan?...... can you direct me to it? its not in members club?


----------



## Edevelop

Marshmallow said:


> cb4 where is that thread Architecture of Pakistan?...... can you direct me to it? its not in members club?



This ?

Pakistan's Historic and Rich Architecture. | Page 20

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marshmallow

cb4 said:


> This ?
> 
> Pakistan's Historic and Rich Architecture. | Page 20


yeah i found it myself earlier...but thanks


----------



## Windjammer

*Took this image with my mobile from top floors of UBL Plaza, Blue Area, Islamabad.
*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

*Again using my mobile, took this image of the extended part of the upmarket , Des Pardes Restaurant located in Saidpur model village adjacent to Islamabad. *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Windjammer said:


> *Again using my mobile, took this image of the extended part of the upmarket , Des Pardes Restaurant located in Saidpur model village adjacent to Islamabad. *


r u in city right now?


----------



## Windjammer

Umair Nawaz said:


> r u in city right now?



No dude, i was there late last year. August/Sept.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Windjammer said:


> No dude, i was there late last year. August/Sept.


if u come back do let me know. Im interested in exchanging some notes with u.


----------



## Windjammer

Umair Nawaz said:


> if u come back do let me know. Im interested in exchanging some notes with u.


I hope you mean bank notes. 
Who knows if i can get some one to run the business, those Mangoes are always worth the trip.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Windjammer said:


> I hope you mean bank notes.
> Who knows if i can get some one to run the business, those Mangoes are always worth the trip.


I would love to meet u in person and by exchanging notes was on our common interests in regional politics and military affairs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

Umair Nawaz said:


> I would love to meet u in person and by exchanging notes was on our common interests in regional politics and military affairs.


No problem dear, if i can make it this year, i'll let you know in advance. Are you based in Islo.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Windjammer said:


> No problem dear, if i can make it this year, i'll let you know in advance. Are you based in Islo.


yes near ISI HQ.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

Umair Nawaz said:


> yes near ISI HQ.


Guys with me pointed it out as it had enough barriers around it......anyways two of my tenants do work in Survey of Pakistan.....if you know what that hold.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Windjammer said:


> Guys with me pointed it out as it had enough barriers around it......anyways two of my tenants do work in Survey of Pakistan.....if you know what that hold.


yes its certainly the most heavily guarded area in the country. If u meet me i can show u around.


----------



## Edevelop



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mahha Umer




----------



## Mahha Umer

Centaurs Islamabad

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## M.harishussain

it is not nessery that everyone have to put a picture of a building

yahoo


----------



## Mahha Umer

Buildingz or pahar hi hain Isb mai.......photography k liye...


----------



## PurpleButcher

Mahha Umer said:


> View attachment 36209



where is this in Islamabad?


----------



## senses

cb4 said:


> [/quote
> 
> Can you tell me the name of this place?


----------



## Mahha Umer

This is multan.....i didn't say its islamabad....


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## S.Y.A

Windjammer said:


> *Took this image with my mobile from top floors of UBL Plaza, Blue Area, Islamabad.
> *


this looks like sharah e faisal karachi.


----------



## Windjammer

S.Y.A said:


> this looks like sharah e faisal karachi.


Dude, i clearly mentioned, Blue Area, Islamabad.


----------



## Pakistani till death

Windjammer said:


>


Islooiite forever


----------



## ghazi52

Google on Pakistan day

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## krash

S.Y.A said:


> this looks like sharah e faisal karachi.



Did you mean that that might be Sharah e faisal or does it look like sharah e faisal? Anyway,

1) Karachi doesn't have anywhere near as many trees

2) You can see the Prime minister house in the back ground


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Windjammer




----------



## American Pakistani

Seriously Pakistan need to something in order to bring real cars on the roads. All I see is junk cars on top quality roads and highways.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

American Pakistani said:


> Seriously Pakistan need to something in order to bring real cars on the roads. All I see is junk cars on top quality roads and highways.


And that too very costly , almost double price than other countries.


----------



## American Pakistani

Peaceful Civilian said:


> And that too very costly , almost double price than other countries.



Have a look at American roads...


>

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Green Arrow

Most beautiful city of Pakistan


----------



## Muqeet Ahmed

Pictures from cities | Islamabad


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Green Arrow

No doubt, a good city


----------



## Windjammer

*
Picture taken earlier today.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Munir

Windjammer said:


> *Picture taken earlier today.*
> 
> 
> View attachment 119310



Been there year ago. Good food.


----------



## Windjammer

Munir said:


> Been there year ago. Good food.


Charismatic and bustling as always.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Munir

Windjammer said:


> Charismatic and bustling as always.
> View attachment 120532
> 
> 
> View attachment 120533



But there is nothing close to the food in Lahore. Next time I book direct flight to Lahore. Lahore is filled with music, food, military stuff to look at and lots more. Only the smog...


----------



## ghazi52

.......
.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

.*Bahria Golf City *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Little bit before Zero Point

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tameem

Amazing.....Faisal Mosque Islamabad!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

I-10

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Credits: Talha Anwar's Photography

Rawal lake






Evening At Damn e Koh






Talhar valley - North of Islamabad city

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## osama zafar

It is indeed a beauty but we should aim to make other cities like these too.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

at D-Chowk.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistani shaheens

MY BEAUTIFUL CITY

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CHARGER



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Ok some OLD PICS from my side:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Islamabad in 2.2 Gigapixels

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## RescueRanger



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## American Pakistani

RescueRanger said:


> View attachment 186911
> 
> View attachment 186912
> View attachment 186913
> View attachment 186914
> View attachment 186915
> View attachment 186916
> View attachment 186918
> View attachment 186919


beautiful city...can beat New York any day.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VelocuR

Karach is filthy city, man! How long it will become good standard like Islamabad, Lahore, Dubai, California?


----------



## ashok mourya

RescueRanger said:


> View attachment 186911
> 
> View attachment 186912
> View attachment 186913
> View attachment 186914
> View attachment 186915
> View attachment 186916
> View attachment 186918
> View attachment 186919


Nice photos of infrastructure,specially the canal one, is that a water way?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## American Pakistani

VelocuR said:


> Karach is filthy city, man! How long it will become good standard like Islamabad, Lahore, Dubai, California?



Both Karachi and Islamabad stands in different category.

It is like comparing New york with Washington D.C.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## RescueRanger

ashok mourya said:


> Nice photos of infrastructure,specially the canal one, is that a water way?


Yes that is, thank you for your comments 



VelocuR said:


> Karach is filthy city, man! How long it will become good standard like Islamabad, Lahore, Dubai, California?



Karachi has it's own charm. What Karachi lacks in clenileness, it makes up for diversity and proving it is a real metropolis of Pakistan. Show me a city where you can have Halwa Puri or Chinese at 3am in the morning. Butlers Chocolate, Boat Basin, Swimming with Dolphins, and if you are really brave " a friendly trip to 9Zero" 

Long live Pakistan!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## VelocuR

American Pakistani said:


> Both Karachi and Islamabad stands in different category.
> 
> It is like comparing New york with Washington D.C.



Not that points, I am talking about clean environment, old buildings, poor transportation, roads, vandalizing, many beggars, and high pollutions. Karachi has lost its special status from where it used to be the best city. 

Now similar to Kabul or any degrading city. 



RescueRanger said:


> Karachi has it's own charm. What Karachi lacks in clenileness, it makes up for diversity and proving it is a real metropolis of Pakistan. Show me a city where you can have Halwa Puri or Chinese at 3am in the morning. Butlers Chocolate, Boat Basin, Swimming with Dolphins, and if you are really brave " a friendly trip to 9Zero"
> 
> Long live Pakistan!




Sorry I don't mean to discuss off-topic- Yeah, I already ate Halwa Puri (too much sugars and heavy oil) and delicious Chinese foods. What else Karachi can offer?


----------



## RescueRanger

VelocuR said:


> Not that points, I am talking about clean environment, old buildings, poor transportation, roads, vandalizing, many beggars, and high pollutions. Karachi has lost its special status from where it used to be the best city.
> 
> Now similar to Kabul or any degrading city.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry I don't mean to discuss off-topic- Yeah, I already ate Halwa Puri (too much sugars and heavy oil) and delicious Chinese foods. What else Karachi can offer?



Yar mujse Karachi pay bais na Karoo. It's a great city with its own merits, halwa puri got too many sugars join a gym!!!


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## CENTCOM

Some of the pictures are bringing back great memories. This link below provides some early pictures of Islamabad:

Islamabad History

Ali Khan
Digital Engagement Team, USCENTCOM

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## OTTOMAN

in 80's islamabad roads from distant, appeared to be like water channels. They were so clean,flawless and trafficless 
This is how my Karachiite acquaintance, remarked upon visiting us in Islamabad.

All credit goes to Gen. Ayyub and Gen. Zia.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## OTTOMAN

Pretty fresh....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zibago

OTTOMAN said:


> Pretty fresh....


Oh oh let me guess um F-11 right?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Islamabad - murree expresway

*





*police
*


----------



## DRaisinHerald

Windjammer said:


>




'_The capital afoot the Himalayas_'..


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## Windjammer

*Solar Powered cars in Blue Area.*






Received this picture today, seems as the Metro work nears completion, normalcy returns to my favourite joint.


----------



## CHN Bamboo




----------



## Windjammer

*After Centaurus, Safa Gold Mall is now another trendy joint.
*


----------



## Windjammer




----------



## sara saeed

i always wanted to go there .


----------



## A1Kaid

Kohsar Market, Islamabad.

Credit: Burgerbouy.wordpress.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Windjammer

*Five Star Luxury, Serena Islamabad. Picture taken this morning. *


----------



## ghazi52

.
.
.
.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Latest............................






.
.
.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Windjammer

*Pakistan Monument Glowing. Picture taken yesterday evening. *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Umair Nawaz

DRaisinHerald said:


> '_The capital afoot the Himalayas_'..


these are margalla hills. Not Himalayas.


----------



## Pakistani till death

Umair Nawaz said:


> these are margalla hills. Not Himalayas.


Margalla hills are the western most end of himalayas so yes they are the himalayas


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Pakistani till death said:


> Margalla hills are the western most end of himalayas so yes they are the himalayas


Margalla are separate hills not mountains ranges.


----------



## ghazi52

East feasting ........... Five eateries to try During Ramadan




Most eateris are abuzz with football fans during Sehri times. 

*ISLAMABAD: 
Summer days tend to get particularly long drawn when one is fasting but there is always something to look forward to, as far as iftaar dinners go. Like elsewhere in the country, the phenomenon of going from fasting to feasting mode within minutes manifests itself to the fullest in the capital. *

The city, otherwise infamous for being asleep all year round, dramatically comes alive with the thing that locals do best – eating out at sehri and iftari. With various eateries screening the football world cup, there is an added incentive for them to enjoy the match while devouring a choice snack in the company of family or friends.

So whether you are looking to fuel up before dawn or wrestling those Ramazan pangs at dusk, here’s a list of the top five eateries worth checking out:

*Chaaye Khana*

For the average tea lover and breakfast person, this sehri-only joint is a natural choice. Meher, who went in the early morning hours with a friend said she had to wait in a queue despite getting there two hours before sehri. “Although it’s probably one of the busiest food places, you get quality food here which is also affordable. I had the cheese omelettes with brown toasts and the service was very good,” she said.

While they serve the regular breakfast menu, the omelettes and parathas become staple diet for sehri goers during Ramazan.

The regular breakfast options include pancakes, waffles, crepes and sandwiches to go with coffee or tea of one’s choice.

According to a waiter at the outlet, customers start trickling in as soon as 11pm for sehri and it is hard for anyone to find a spot if they walk in around the wee hours since the place is bustling with friends and families. The café does not serve iftaar.

*The Lime Tree*

Keeping it traditional and somewhat exotic, The Lime Tree is offering several varieties for sehri. The menu comprises parathas, aloo qeema, French toast, mushroom cheese, channay, naan, lassi, power smoothie and a variety of omelettes.

Their iftari has standard items such as dates, paapri, fruit chaat, bhel puri and dahi baray and well as small pizzas, springs rolls, tea, water, rooh afzah and lemonade.

The buffet dinner is more elaborate, comprising chicken handi, Afghani pullao, reshmi kebab, mixed vegetables, naan and raita, Russian salad, chicken lasagna and shahi tukray.

“The barbeque and rice are amazing,” said Faizaan, who is planning another iftaar outing with his family at the restaurant. “The service is prompt and the waiters are friendly, they’ll serve you on your table,” he added.

*Entourage*

Speaking about the newly-launched Mediterranean restaurant, a customer said the sehri buffet is a bit eclectic. “There’s too much of everything but that’s a good thing because you have a lot of variety.

They also serve the ingredients and the fish you won’t ordinarily find in the market,” he said. The restaurant also offers an elaborate buffet sehri menu including roasted tenderloin with herb puree and jalapeno sauce and tandoori paratha.

*Soul at Lush*

Iftaar at the guesthouse-turned-restaurant is an elaborate affair. While the iftaar platter includes standard items such as samosas, pakoras, chaat, dahi ballay and rolls, dinner is a combination of lentil, meat and vegetables.

*Aqs*

The picky eater would not be disappointed with the ala carte menu for sehri that comprises chicken qeema, aalo bhujia, murgh chanay, haleem, omelette, paratha, toast and qulcha to go with lassi or tea.

When it comes to iftaar, the average foodie is spoilt for choice – from appetizers such as buffalo and BBQ wings, mozzarella sticks, fries and onion rings to crispy chicken strips. There are salads for the health conscious eater and an assortment of grilled entrees including chicken achari boti, chicken makhani and chicken badami qorma.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Aerial view ......................
.


----------



## CHN Bamboo

ghazi52 said:


> Aerial view ......................
> .


Wait....
The legibility of this picture is different from above pictures
Why so vague?!
Σ( ° △ °|||)︴







↑These are like the pictures you posted above(clear)
↑They are what I get from Baidu(Islamabad)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

*Pictures taken this morning show Blue Area Metro Station, as network is ready for inauguration. *

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Metro .............................................................
.
.





Today 05-06-2015 marked as *first day of full day operation *of Rawalpindi-Islamabad* MetroBus System*
...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.. . . . 
. .




.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

..................
... ..



.. . . ...


----------



## ghazi52

......Credit: Babar Waseem




.......

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.......



........... .
. . . . . . . . .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

....................
Sunset at Lake view park






_
..................

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

...............



.......................

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Windjammer

*
Highland Country Club.
*


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

......................................



.................

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Menace2Society




----------



## ghazi52

.........................................................................

..
..http://fat.gfycat.com/UnselfishNastyCuckoo.webm.
..............................................


----------



## Ramsha Ali

The pictures are beautiful.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beethoven

Islamabad.....my first love

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer




----------



## ghazi52

........................................................................................................

Stock Exchange Station






....


----------



## Zibago

Post pics of mandi moor and faizabad (^_-) @engineer saad @WAJsal


----------



## Anna Scott

Nice pictures

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

....................................................................
Golra Sharif





..


----------



## M.AsfandYar

Lol no need for them


----------



## ghazi52

...............................................................................................................






Faizabad interchange
....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## M.AsfandYar

ghazi52 said:


> ...............................................................................................................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faizabad interchange
> ....


y DOES IT LOOK SO GOOD FROM AIR AND SO SHIT FROM DOWN BELOW?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## batool100

Clean and green City , Beautiful Roads and Buildings .. METRO BUS looks attractive in Islamabad .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Beauty of " I S L A M A B A D " The Capital of Pakistan...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NP-complete

Looks like a city for writers. I will be in lslamabad for almost the whole of next year. Last time i was here i used to go to nursery or kindergarten as they call it in usa. Bilawal Bhuto attended the same nursery which obviously brought all the bad luck i latter had in my life.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

..................................................
*New Islamabad International Airport*





.
.


----------



## Zibago

F9 park

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

..................NIIA 






























__
..


----------



## Windjammer

*Islamabad this morning with snow on the Marghalas.*


----------



## Areesh

Windjammer said:


> *Islamabad this morning with snow on the Marghalas.*



Lahore ko buri tarah haranai kai baad Islamabad ko thand parh gayi hai.  #PSL

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

Areesh said:


> Lahore ko buri tarah haranai kai baad Islamabad ko thand parh gayi hai.  #PSL



Aub tu Islamabad bi Zalmi ho gaya.


----------



## Areesh

Windjammer said:


> Aub tu Islamabad bi Zalmi ho gaya.



Aisa lag raha tha EA cricket par match ho raha hai.


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Anchan

Islamabad is the only planned city in Pakistan but why islamabad is not clean ?


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

......................





.........


----------



## Khan_21

Anchan said:


> Islamabad is the only planned city in Pakistan but why islamabad is not clean ?



Its the cleanest big city in South Asia.


----------



## ghazi52

........................






....


----------



## ghazi52

....................



































...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lone Ranger



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Zero Point





_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer




----------



## ghazi52

1960







Government Officials & CDA during site meeting. Islamabad City 1962..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## Pak_Sher

ghazi52 said:


> ......................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .........


Nice picture. Miss home.


----------



## ghazi52

.National University of Science & Technology NUST.
.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

F-8






Lake View park






Jinnah stadium






Zero Point





_


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Metro stand — at H-9


----------



## ghazi52

Chinese Prime Minister Chou En Lai planting tree at Shakarinparian Islamabad 1962


----------



## Stealth

Assailiant said:


> y DOES IT LOOK SO GOOD FROM AIR AND SO SHIT FROM DOWN BELOW?



door say khusray ko dekho lagta hey fit bachi khare hey kareeb aoo tu... ahooo!!!


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## Windjammer

Highland Country Club.







Monal Restaurant amongst Margalla Hills.


----------



## Zibago

A Beautiful view of 7th Avunue Islamabad





9th Avenue ( Agha Shahi Avenue) to Margllah Hills Islamabad 





Al-Kausar University at H-8/2 Islamabad






F 9 Park ISLAMABAD





The Zig Zag Road From Daman-e- Koh To PirSohawa Road Islamabad




Night View Of Islamabad 








@Moonlight @PaklovesTurkiye @The Sandman @django @Hell hound @Mr.Meap 
The weather is excellent outside but i am just going to sit at my home and chillax

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Zibago

MOnal




Rawal Dam




Jinnah Avenue




@django @Moonlight @The Sandman @Hell hound 
Bahar mausam acha hay badal aye hain perfect time to do nothing and sit on the sofa all day

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Sandman

Zibago said:


> Bahar mausam acha hay badal aye hain perfect time to do nothing and sit on the sofa all day

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zibago

The Sandman said:


>


Allah ham sab ko hasidoan sey bachaye 

Pehley esey mausam mein shisha peetay thay afsoos ab sheesha bars band ho gayein ab to sirf raat ko he sheesha petey hain

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zibago

My fav place in F9 park
@Moonlight @The Sandman


----------



## Moonlight

Zibago said:


> My fav place in F9 park
> @Moonlight @The Sandman



That is so beautiful. MA.


----------



## Zibago

Moonlight said:


> That is so beautiful. MA.


Its even more beautiful in the winter rain nothing more soothing to the senses than the chilly winter rain


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zibago

@Aung Zaya 
Check out these snaps

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

Zibago said:


> @Aung Zaya
> Check out these snaps


thz bro...


----------



## ghazi52

Islamabad (left), Rawalpindi (right).





_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zibago

ghazi52 said:


> Islamabad (left), Rawalpindi (right).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _


I live on the border and after 12 if i want to get something its easier for me i can just go to Pindi 
@Moonlight @The Sandman

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Sandman

Zibago said:


> I live on the border and after 12 if i want to get something its easier for me i can just go to Pindi
> @Moonlight @The Sandman


photoshopped pics hain bhai


----------



## Zibago

The Sandman said:


> photoshopped pics hain bhai


Sport complex,meena,E 11,neela sand,road to damaneh koh,7th avenue,trail 5


----------



## The Sandman

Zibago said:


> Sport complex,meena,E 11,neela sand,road to damaneh koh,7th avenue,trail 5


Denial mode/biased mode on
aise address to exist hii ni krte  @Moonlight


----------



## Zibago

The Sandman said:


> Denial mode/biased mode on
> aise address to exist hii ni krte  @Moonlight


Jelly


----------



## Zibago

Shakarparian in the 70,s








9th Avenue




G 11





G 10




Safa Gold Mall




DHA


----------



## Zibago

F 9 park








@EAK Guess karo kon si jagah


----------



## EAK

Zibago said:


> F 9 park
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @EAK Guess karo kon si jagah



I-8 3 k sath wali road hy ye to.. direct from faizabad..


----------



## Zibago

EAK said:


> I-8 3 k sath wali road hy ye to.. direct from faizabad..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zibago

Newly opened Harry Potter themed cafe in Islamabad.


----------



## Zibago

@Moonlight @The Sandman

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Sandman

Zibago said:


>


Aho iske baare mein parha mene sheikh sb ka jaan huwa yaahan abhi tak?


----------



## Zibago

The Sandman said:


> Aho iske baare mein parha mene sheikh sb ka jaan huwa yaahan abhi tak?


Nahien to mein nay do teen jagahien fix ki hain sirf wahein jata hoan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zibago

پارک میں خاموشی کے ڈیرے
By: Samaa Web Desk لائف اسٹائل August 25, 2016




اسلام آباد:ایف نائن پارک ویسے تو بہت بارونق ہے لیکن اسی پارک میں ایک کونا ایسا بھی ہے جہاں ہر وقت خاموشی کا راج ہے۔ یہاں صرف کچھ تنہائی پسند منچلوں کا دل لگتا ہے۔
ایف نائن پارک میں درختوں کے درمیان ایک پرسکون کونہ ہے۔لکڑی کے یہ تین خوبصورت گنبد تنہائی کے متلاشی لوگوں کو صدا دیتے محسوس ہوتے ہیں۔
خیمہ نما ان گنبدوں پریہاں آنے والے اپنی یادیں،ناموں اورتحریروں کی صورت میں کندہ کرجاتے ہیں۔یہاں تنہائیاں سرگوشیاں کرتی ہیں۔ یہی خاموشی گیتوں کو جنم دیتی ہے۔
ان گنبدوں کی خوبصورتی کے ساتھ ساتھ سکون اورپچھلےپہرکا سناٹا بھی اپنے اندربھرپور کشش رکھتا ہے۔
ڈوبتے سورج کی چند آوارہ کرنیں بھی اس خاموشی پرجان نچھاور کرتی محسوس ہوتی ہیں۔پارک کی گہما گہمی اور شور شرابے سے دور جنگل کے درمیان یہ گنبد خاموشی اور سکون کے متلاشیوں کا بانہیں پھیلاکراستعمال کرتے ہیں۔ سماء
http://www.samaa.tv/urdu/life-style/2016/08/505341/
@django @The Sandman @Hell hound @Moonlight

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hell hound

Zibago said:


> پارک میں خاموشی کے ڈیرے
> By: Samaa Web Desk لائف اسٹائل August 25, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> اسلام آباد:ایف نائن پارک ویسے تو بہت بارونق ہے لیکن اسی پارک میں ایک کونا ایسا بھی ہے جہاں ہر وقت خاموشی کا راج ہے۔ یہاں صرف کچھ تنہائی پسند منچلوں کا دل لگتا ہے۔
> ایف نائن پارک میں درختوں کے درمیان ایک پرسکون کونہ ہے۔لکڑی کے یہ تین خوبصورت گنبد تنہائی کے متلاشی لوگوں کو صدا دیتے محسوس ہوتے ہیں۔
> خیمہ نما ان گنبدوں پریہاں آنے والے اپنی یادیں،ناموں اورتحریروں کی صورت میں کندہ کرجاتے ہیں۔یہاں تنہائیاں سرگوشیاں کرتی ہیں۔ یہی خاموشی گیتوں کو جنم دیتی ہے۔
> ان گنبدوں کی خوبصورتی کے ساتھ ساتھ سکون اورپچھلےپہرکا سناٹا بھی اپنے اندربھرپور کشش رکھتا ہے۔
> ڈوبتے سورج کی چند آوارہ کرنیں بھی اس خاموشی پرجان نچھاور کرتی محسوس ہوتی ہیں۔پارک کی گہما گہمی اور شور شرابے سے دور جنگل کے درمیان یہ گنبد خاموشی اور سکون کے متلاشیوں کا بانہیں پھیلاکراستعمال کرتے ہیں۔ سماء
> http://www.samaa.tv/urdu/life-style/2016/08/505341/
> @django @The Sandman @Hell hound @Moonlight

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zibago

Hell hound said:


>


Bara siyana nikla

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hell hound

Zibago said:


> Bara siyana nikla


bhai kud nahi kaye to is ka matlab yah to nahi kay pata hi nahi kay karney kasey hain


----------



## Zibago

Hell hound said:


> bhai kud nahi kaye to is ka matlab yah to nahi kay pata hi nahi kay karney kasey hain


----------



## ghazi52

Villa Tuscany,Kohsar, Islamabad.


----------



## Zibago

Aj kay mausam kay naam




@PaklovesTurkiye @The Sandman @krash @Moonlight @Hell hound @django

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The Sandman

Zibago said:


>


Bs theek hai  @Moonlight


----------



## Moonlight

The Sandman said:


> Bs theek hai  @Moonlight



Hain Na? Pata Nahi sheikh Itna overrate Kyun karta hai. :p


----------



## The Sandman

Moonlight said:


> Hain Na? Pata Nahi sheikh Itna overrate Kyun karta hai. :p


Wohi to ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Zibago

Moonlight said:


> Hain Na? Pata Nahi sheikh Itna overrate Kyun karta hai. :p












http://www.samaa.tv/urdu/life-style/2016/08/507546/
Hey haters my fan is off 
Its kind of chilly right now


----------



## Hell hound

Moonlight said:


> Hain Na? Pata Nahi sheikh Itna overrate Kyun karta hai. :p





The Sandman said:


> Wohi to ¯\_(ツ)_/¯



han bat to theak hay barish kay bad lahore bhi itna hi pyara lagta hay blakay kiaye jagha islo say bhi zyda khoobsurat hay.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zibago

@Moonlight @The Sandman @Hell hound 
I took these pics

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Sandman

Zibago said:


> View attachment 329683
> View attachment 329684
> 
> @Moonlight @The Sandman @Hell hound
> I took these pics


No no ye edited hain


----------



## Zibago

The Sandman said:


> No no ye edited hain


Ina wela mein key tasveran edit karaan bey kay oh kaka mein melodion nihari khaon gaya si

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zibago



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zibago

Did i post it here before?
@django @PaklovesTurkiye @Moonlight @Mugwop @The Sandman @The Eagle @pak-marine @Pakistani Exile

There were many woodpeckers in our sector a decade ago now i rarely see them :-(
@Muhammad Omar @EAK

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## pak-marine

Zibago said:


> Did i post it here before?
> @django @PaklovesTurkiye @Moonlight @Mugwop @The Sandman @The Eagle @pak-marine @Pakistani Exile
> 
> There were many woodpeckers in our sector a decade ago now i rarely see them :-(
> @Muhammad Omar @EAK


Islo is a wonderful place .. i will be honest seriously jealous , dua kar koi 200 - 300 million ka short lag jaey i will also move there

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zibago

pak-marine said:


> Islo is a wonderful place .. i will be honest seriously jealous , dua kar koi 200 - 300 million ka short lag jaey i will also move there


Rural Sindh ka domicile hay to zara govt ki job ki jugaar lagao 

Nahi hay to banwao bohat moj hay Rural Sindh and Balochistan waloan ki 45% walay bhi lag jatey hain :-(


Ghar kharidney ka to socho bhi na har saal 7-10% increase hay property mein yahan 
Overseas Pakistanis nay yahan ki property price ko ag laga di hay

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Eagle

Zibago said:


> Did i post it here before?
> @django @PaklovesTurkiye @Moonlight @Mugwop @The Sandman @The Eagle @pak-marine @Pakistani Exile
> 
> There were many woodpeckers in our sector a decade ago now i rarely see them :-(
> @Muhammad Omar @EAK



Beautiful though some points raised about the issue of deforestation, garbage and pollution are valid and should be taken care before any serious damage to such beauty. Indeed, these parks, trees and all the greenery does work like lungs for the society. We all need to understand our responsibility while being to such places that we need to take care of nature as it is for us all. 

Side note: Q dil jala raha ha bahi, jee chahta ha aj he ticket karwa k pohanch jaou.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Zibago said:


> Did i post it here before?
> @django @PaklovesTurkiye @Moonlight @Mugwop @The Sandman @The Eagle @pak-marine @Pakistani Exile
> 
> There were many woodpeckers in our sector a decade ago now i rarely see them :-(
> @Muhammad Omar @EAK



han g yeh 1 dafa post kr chuka hai koi.. but Again aala Video hai ISLOOOO

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zibago

The Eagle said:


> Beautiful though some points raised about the issue of deforestation, garbage and pollution are valid and should be taken care before any serious damage to such beauty. Indeed, these parks, trees and all the greenery does work like lungs for the society. We all need to understand our responsibility while being to such places that we need to take care of nature as it is for us all.
> 
> Side note: Q dil jala raha ha bahi, jee chahta ha aj he ticket karwa k pohanch jaou.







Padharo ni maro des mein 
http://www.samaa.tv/urdu/life-style/2016/08/505341/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pak-marine

Zibago said:


> Rural Sindh ka domicile hay to zara govt ki job ki jugaar lagao
> 
> Nahi hay to banwao bohat moj hay Rural Sindh and Balochistan waloan ki 45% walay bhi lag jatey hain :-(
> 
> 
> Ghar kharidney ka to socho bhi na har saal 7-10% increase hay property mein yahan
> Overseas Pakistanis nay yahan ki property price ko ag laga di hay



dude haram khori karni hoti tu pichlay 6 saal say pdf par time zaya nahi kar raha hota instead jugaar laga raha hota

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zibago

pak-marine said:


> dude haram khori karni hoti tu pichlay 6 saal say pdf par time zaya nahi kar raha hota instead jugaar laga raha hota


Ab qouta to legal hay koshish karo Kashmor,Jamshoro ka domicile karwaney ki 

Ham to 70% lay kay bhi reject hotey hain :-(

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pak-marine

Zibago said:


> Ab qouta to legal hay koshish karo Kashmor,Jamshoro ka domicile karwaney ki
> 
> Ham to 70% lay kay bhi reject hotey hain :-(


o meri tu khi ka (jinxed) domicile hai janab .. research quota system

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zibago

pak-marine said:


> o meri tu khi ka (jinxed) domicile hai janab .. research quota system


Nadra kay babu ko chai pani do apko Kabaili pathan bhi bana dey ga

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pak-marine

Zibago said:


> Nadra kay babu ko chai pani do apko Kabaili pathan bhi bana dey ga



haha .. btw i am happy with sindhi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zibago

pak-marine said:


> haha .. btw i am happy with sindhi


Jani fata waloan kay liye sirf 45% reuirement hay 
Har sarkari idarey mein un kY liye special qouta hay


----------



## The Eagle

Zibago said:


> Padharo ni maro des mein



Lolz.......... ye dawat ha ya mana kar rahay hain sarkar.....


----------



## Zibago

The Eagle said:


> Lolz.......... ye dawat ha ya mana kar rahay hain sarkar.....


Never heard of the Rajistani song kesariya balam?


----------



## The Eagle

Zibago said:


> Never heard of the Rajistani song kesariya balam?



Heard even understood your post but the word NI was like Nahi or Nee and got confused.... JK 

Visit se to just August ma wapis aya hu janab, dua karain k permanently shift ho jai'n....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zibago

*10 Undeniable Reasons Why Islamabad Is The City To Live In*
By T. Khan -

May 20, 2016
SHARE 

Facebook


Twitter

http://plus.google.com/share?url=http://www.shughal.com/10-undeniable-reasons-islamabad-city-live/

http://pinterest.com/pin/create/but...p-content/uploads/2015/09/beautiful-parks.jpg
Ever thought of leaving Pakistan to go live in an upscale city that provides not only a safe living environment, but clean roads where people drive in their lanes? Let’s not forget having gorgeous parks where you can go to on the weekends or for a run during the weekdays.

We always seem to look outside of Pakistan for the ideal city that provides glamour and ambience were we want to live and raise a family. For those looking for just that kind of city, we found one for you right here in Pakistan. Surprised? Don’t be.

Let the seduction of Islamabad begin, just to make it easier, we offer you a comparison:

*1. Dazzling night lights of Islamabad*



Most Amazing Wonders and Native Pakistan
*2. The smooth as silk Islamabad Highway*



Image Shack and Zameen
*3. The sensational beauty of Faisal Mosque at night*



Awesome Inventions and Rent a Car Islamabad
*4. Mesmerizing view of Rawal Dam*



Famous Place Finder and Native Pakistan
*5. A bird’s eye view of Islamabad the magnificent*



Hik East and Feed
*6. Beautiful lush green Japanese Park in Islamabad*



Isainter n Abroad Fun Thrill

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zibago

*7. Grandeur of Serena Hotel*



Booking and Rana Tausif/facebook.com
*8. The magnetic feel of a beautiful shopping mall – Centaurus*



Racha-Rizk.Hooxs and Forum.Xcite Fun
*9. The stunning Margalla Hills*



Simply Sevan and Tribune
*10. Nothing compares to the lush green trees that cover the Margalla hills and the views from Monal – simply breathtaking*



En.Wikipedia



Dubi Maza
There is no reason to leave such a beautiful place like Islamabad, where you have everything you want, all in one city. No city around the world can match the beauty and atmosphere that is Islamabad. Wouldn’t you agree?
@django @The Sandman @Moonlight

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Sandman

Zibago said:


> @The Sandman


You know my answer sheikh ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Zibago

Trail 6





A view from Centaurus




@The Sandman @The Eagle @Moonlight

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zibago

photos.
Eco-Friendly Synthetic Ice skating Rink introduced at Safa Gold Mall, Islamabad
Only for children :-(
@PaklovesTurkiye @Moonlight @The Sandman @The Eagle @User @Jonah Arthur @LadyFinger

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

Zibago said:


> photos.
> Eco-Friendly Synthetic Ice skating Rink introduced at Safa Gold Mall, Islamabad
> Only for children :-(
> @PaklovesTurkiye @Moonlight @The Sandman @The Eagle @User @Jonah Arthur @LadyFinger



Zabardast yar...


----------



## Zibago

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> Zabardast yar...


Mujhay kiya ye sirf bachoan kay liye hay

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## I.R.A

Zibago said:


> photos.
> Eco-Friendly Synthetic Ice skating Rink introduced at Safa Gold Mall, Islamabad
> Only for children :-(
> @PaklovesTurkiye @Moonlight @The Sandman @The Eagle @User @Jonah Arthur @LadyFinger



Phir koi photo nai nazar a ra yar


----------



## Zibago

User said:


> Phir koi photo nai nazar a ra yar


Yaar apkey browser mein koi fault hay @paklovesturkoye ko to nazar a raha hay


----------



## I.R.A

Zibago said:


> Yaar apkey browser mein koi fault hay @paklovesturkoye ko to nazar a raha hay



 . I don't have time india Pakistan war is about to happen jaldi say dikha pics bai


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zibago

F 10 Mosque




Pak China friendship centre








( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)




@Moonlight @The Sandman @The Eagle @Musafir117 @PaklovesTurkiye @Chauvinist @LadyFinger @Sarge

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Eagle

Zibago said:


> ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)



Aaah..... Shadra, Islamabad.... 

Rest is all like forcing me again to have a visit soon.... Man.... Tum muje hijrat par majboor kar rahay ho dost... Dua karo bas....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Sandman

Zibago said:


>


----------



## ghazi52

Serena hotel, Islamabad





__

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## Windjammer

My favourite joint. The spectacular Centaurus.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Section between Koral chowk and Zero Point


----------



## ghazi52

*




International Islamic University (IIU) Islamabad
*


----------



## ahsanhaider

Enjoy this Great Video with aerial views of Bahria Town in documentary style


----------



## Signalian



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Amphitheatre.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ahsanhaider

Islamabad City 2016 New video, by pakistan explorer




[youtube]emGoA55K7fM[/youtube]


----------



## ahsanhaider

sorry for the broken links, Pakistan explorers account was terminated by Youtube, this is his New channel
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCd1EfPX1V8HTzzrKZgObl1A
Islamabad from Aerial Views Here




[youtube]5RQuOptnVFE[/youtube]


----------



## ghazi52

E-11

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ahsanhaider

Pakistan in 4 Minutes exclusive Video.


----------



## Ayesha Qamar



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ayesha Qamar



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ahsanhaider

Giga Mall Opening Ceremony Last Month





Pakistan Aerial Showreel 2016


----------



## ghazi52

Map of Islamabad
CDA officials during briefing to General Ayub at site in 60s....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pak_Sher

My home town..Love the pictures . Thank you for sharing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zeeshan Farooqi

SMC said:


> View attachment 54109
> 
> 
> Inner view of shah faisal mosque


This is not a shah faisal mosque.This is Ness Pak building.


----------



## ghazi52

E-9

Credits: Hassan Ali







Monal restaurant

Credits: Muhammad Farooq Azeemi‎

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

__

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Saba Ali Malik

SMC said:


> View attachment 54096


what is this place name n location in islamabad?


----------



## ghazi52

Monal
































____

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Colours of Islamabad.


----------



## Saba Ali Malik

ghazi52 said:


> Monal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wehere is Monal located? I been to islamabad few times inter visiting city you know...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ____



*Development projects: CADD minister admonishes CDA over delays*
*ISLAMABAD: *

In what seems to be a verdict directly from the PM Office on the lethargic work rate of the capital’s civic body and its acting chairman, Capital Administration and Development Division (CADD) Minister Dr Tariq Fazal Chaudhry delivered a chastising message from the premier to the body on Tuesday.
Dr Chaudhry visited offices of the Capital Development Authority (CDA) on Tuesday where he met with officials of the civic body, including its acting chairman and Islamabad Metropolitan Corporation Mayor Sheikh Anser Aziz.

During the visit, Dr Chaudhry reviewed the progress of various projects CDA was working on. He said that Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif had expressed displeasure over the slow progress on different development projects in the capital.

The CADD minister directed CDA officials to expedite work on sector development. Where progress was slow or stagnant owing to various reasons, he said they must be settled through continued talks by involving the local political leadership.

In case projects were delayed further, Dr Chaudhry warned that the relevant officials would he held responsible.

Issuing orders regarding specific projects, the minister directed the civic authority to speed up work on road projects such as Serena Chowk Interchange, Seventh Avenue-Kashmir Highway Interchange and Islamabad Highway Koral Chowk project, expansion of Islamabad Highway from Airport Chowk to Rawat, expansion of Murree Road and Bhara Kahu by-pass.

He further directed CDA to present proposals for making all major roads in the capital signal-free by listing out U-turns at tactical points to remove traffic bottlenecks. He also directed the authority to ensure a phased conversion of street lights from bulbs to energy-efficient LEDs.

The meeting also discussed the status of several development projects including Saidpur Village Pedestrian Heritage and Food Court Enclave, Islamabad Transport System, Multipurpose Club in G-10, Shahdara Water Theme park, Islamabad Transport System, a modern public library in F-10, new playgrounds, uplifting major roundabouts, and the Citizen’s Club at F-9 Park.

Dr Chaudhry further directed the horticulture department to initiate a campaign to motivate residents to maintain green areas in front of their houses. The campaign, officials said, would initially be launched in three sectors of Islamabad before being expanded to other sectors in the next phase.

The minister also directed CDA to install new water filtration plants in rural and urban areas of the capital.

Sources privy to Tuesday’s meetings development told _The Express Tribune_ that the minister’s visit came primarily because PM Sharif was unhappy with the CDA’s progress.

To improve work at the CDA and strengthen the local government system in the capital, the premier had entrusted Aziz with the additional charge of CDA chairman on September 6.

But despite enjoying close relations with the PM and having complete authority to run the civic body and the local government, he had been mired in the administrative affairs of the CDA and had been unable to give much attention to development work in the capital, the source said.

_Published in The Express Tribune, December 28th, 2016._


----------



## ghazi52

Only picture. Please.


----------



## ahsanhaider

must watch!


----------



## ghazi52

Islamabad evening!











_


----------



## ghazi52

Highlands Country Club near Islamabad

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Desi_Guy

Mashallah bhaiyo bohot badiya .
Keep growing and keep this city clean !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zibago

@django @Moonlight @The Sandman @Hell hound @The Eagle @PaklovesTurkiye 
Barish hoyi ja rahi hay 
Drinking Kashmiri chai

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hell hound

Zibago said:


> @django @Moonlight @The Sandman @Hell hound @The Eagle @PaklovesTurkiye
> Barish hoyi ja rahi hay
> Drinking Kashmiri chai


akhir kar lahore main bhi barish ho hi gaye

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Sandman

Hell hound said:


> akhir kar lahore main bhi barish ho hi gaye


Lahore ki to barish bhi anokhi hoti hai 


Zibago said:


> @django @Moonlight @The Sandman @Hell hound @The Eagle @PaklovesTurkiye
> Barish hoyi ja rahi hay
> Drinking Kashmiri chai


MEH

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zibago

The Sandman said:


> Lahore ki to barish bhi anokhi hoti hai
> 
> MEH


Aho hi jedon Lahore ch meen painda eh tey neway elakaan dey gutteraan dey moan ad jaindey ney 




Check this out tommorow ham khud apko apney camera ki pics dikhaye ga

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hell hound

Zibago said:


> Aho hi jedon Lahore ch meen painda eh tey neway elakaan dey gutteraan dey moan ad jaindey ney
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check this out tommorow ham khud apko apney camera ki pics dikhaye ga


acha yeah bhi karna tha pics to maine le hi nahi bahir ja kay


----------



## Zibago

Hell hound said:


> acha yeah bhi karna tha pics to maine le hi nahi bahir ja kay


Ye to uncle fb sey uthayein hain khud pics kal loan ga F-9 park meun ja kar background mein margalla hogi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hell hound

Zibago said:


> Ye to uncle fb sey uthayein hain khud pics kal loan ga F-9 park meun ja kar background mein margalla hogi


sporty mehran bhi ani chaey bech main


----------



## Zibago

Hell hound said:


> sporty mehran bhi ani chaey bech main


Mehran nahi khyber grey colour ki


----------



## Hell hound

Zibago said:


> Mehran nahi khyber grey colour ki


acha khyber thi main mehran samjhta raha hon ajj tak

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zibago

Hell hound said:


> acha khyber thi main mehran samjhta raha hon ajj tak


Khyber khuli gari hay mehraan tang hay

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hell hound

Zibago said:


> Khyber khuli gari hay mehraan tang hay


wasey kab ki rakhi hoi hay ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zibago

Hell hound said:


> wasey kab ki rakhi hoi hay ?


Kabal az masih ki

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hell hound

Zibago said:


> Kabal az masih ki


 to change karne ka koi plan nahi hay


----------



## Zibago

Hell hound said:


> to change karne ka koi plan nahi hay


Whats my name ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hell hound

Zibago said:


> Whats my name ?


----------



## Zibago

Baraf 
@The Sandman @Hell hound @PaklovesTurkiye @User @Jonah Arthur @The Eagle @Chauvinist

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Burhan Wani

Zibago said:


> Baraf
> @The Sandman @Hell hound @PaklovesTurkiye @User @Jonah Arthur @The Eagle @Chauvinist


Where?


----------



## The Eagle

Zibago said:


> @django @Moonlight @The Sandman @Hell hound @The Eagle @PaklovesTurkiye
> Barish hoyi ja rahi hay
> Drinking Kashmiri chai





Zibago said:


> Baraf
> @The Sandman @Hell hound @PaklovesTurkiye @User @Jonah Arthur @The Eagle @Chauvinist



Agar es kadar dil jalata raha hamara to Bhai ji ma ne guzartay guzartay ek drop-tank he phenk dena ha thoray fuel k sath to minimize the damage or like precision strike....


----------



## ahsanhaider




----------



## Zibago

F-9 Park






















Not all of the pics are perfect but hey I was kind of in a hurry 
@Hell hound @Moonlight @PaklovesTurkiye @The Eagle @The Sandman @Hell hound @Chauvinist

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Zibago

@django @User @unleashed @WAJsal

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## The Eagle

Zibago said:


>



Good catch... Bhai ji....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zibago

The Eagle said:


> Good catch... Bhai ji....


Thanks
You can see centaurus,margalla and Faisal Mosque in my pics if I had a better camera and skills this was an ideal place to take mind blowing shots






F-10




F-6

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## django

Zibago said:


> View attachment 369462
> View attachment 369463
> View attachment 369464
> View attachment 369465
> View attachment 369466
> View attachment 369468
> 
> 
> @django @User @unleashed @WAJsal


Wonderful perspective Asim bhai

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Sights and Colours of Islamabad

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ahsanhaider




----------



## ghazi52

Faisal Mosque








Credits: Muhammad Farooq Azeemi‎















_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Scenes from Islamabad.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Windjammer

*Des Pardes Restaurant, Saidpore Model Village.*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

SIGHTS AND COLOURS OF ISLAMABAD

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RangeMaster

Islamabad The Beautiful...!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

_

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## RangeMaster

The Capital City.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Road to Pir Sohawa

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

View of Islamabad from Margalla Hills

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RangeMaster

New Islamabad International airport









Murree Road

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Springtime in Islamabad

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## RangeMaster

Sights of Islamabad

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zibago



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## [Bregs]

Nice green place Islamabad, looks sometimes similar to Chandigarh

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

A quiet street

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

7th Avenue

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RangeMaster

Night







Margella gold club

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## RangeMaster

Monal




Metro




Peshawar Morr




Pakistan monument

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Monal

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sapper92

[Bregs] said:


> Nice green place Islamabad, looks sometimes similar to Chandigarh


Because both are planned cities.

Islamabad was designed by a Greek architect Dr.Constantinos Apostolou Doxiadis while Chandigarh by a French Architect Le Corbusier. Both quite famous for their work.

Both cities are awe inspiring. The locality also plays its part in adding to the beauty of neat designs. Islamabad is situated at foothills of Margalla while Chandigarh at foothills of Shivaliks.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## [Bregs]

Sapper92 said:


> Because both are planned cities.
> 
> Islamabad was designed by a Greek architect Dr.Constantinos Apostolou Doxiadis while Chandigarh by a French Architect Le Corbusier. Both quite famous for their work.
> 
> Both cities are awe inspiring. The locality also plays its part in adding to the beauty of neat designs. Islamabad is situated at foothills of Margalla while Chandigarh at foothills of Shivaliks.



yeah right when people from Pakistan came to Chandigarh during semi final world cup match they too has same thing to say about similarities between these two cities

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RangeMaster



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RangeMaster

Capital residentia




Bahria




Streets

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zibago



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Highland Country Club, Islamabad

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan monument
















Monal restaurant


----------



## RangeMaster

Night





Stormy weather








Margella Hills




9th Avenue




From Monal

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Reichsmarschall

Peshawar Morr Interchange on Kashmir Highway

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Highland Country Club

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

An amazing view of NUST. It is one of the best universities in Pakistan and it has an amazingly beautiful campus.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Chinese Visit Saidpur Village Islamabad 2017..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Islamabad Today

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Today








.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zibago

@The Sandman @Hell hound @PaklovesTurkiye @Moonlight

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hell hound

Zibago said:


> @The Sandman @Hell hound @PaklovesTurkiye @Moonlight


Islamabad itna ganda kab say ho gya


----------



## Zibago

Hell hound said:


> Islamabad itna ganda kab say ho gya


Ye pic Asad Omar ney khenchi hy pata nahi kahan ki hay mujhay to ye pindi lag raha hy but us ney Islamabad likha hy


----------



## Zibago

@Hell hound @The Sandman @Moonlight


----------



## AMG_12

Zibago said:


> Ye pic Asad Omar ney khenchi hy pata nahi kahan ki hay mujhay to ye pindi lag raha hy but us ney Islamabad likha hy


It's taken from Silver Oaks in F-10. F-10 Markaz is one dirty place. Islamabad overall has gotten dirtier and uglier due to current government's negligence and sloppiness. All they're focused on is Kashmir Highway, Expressway and Metro.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zibago

Game.Invade said:


> It's taken from Silver Oaks in F-10. F-10 Markaz is one dirty place. Islamabad overall has gotten dirtier and uglier due to current government's negligence and sloppiness. All they're focused on is Kashmir Highway, Expressway and Metro.


Oh haan yahan to mechanic waghera hain yaad aya


----------



## ghazi52

Islamabad

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reichsmarschall



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

__________________


----------



## Well.wisher

Islamabad is so beautiful . 
Some of our turkish friends praised islamabad , they've been living in Islamabad since 7 years .. and satisfied they love it .



Narendra Trump said:


> View attachment 412190
> View attachment 412191
> View attachment 412192
> 
> 
> View attachment 412193
> View attachment 412195
> View attachment 412194



Love love .<3 
.can be compared to eastern Europe .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reichsmarschall

Well.wisher said:


> Islamabad is so beautiful .
> Some of our turkish friends praised islamabad , they've been living in Islamabad since 7 years .. and satisfied they love it .
> 
> 
> 
> Love love .<3
> .can be compared to eastern Europe .


2nd most beautiful capital actually,




























Well.wisher said:


> Islamabad is so beautiful .
> Some of our turkish friends praised islamabad , they've been living in Islamabad since 7 years .. and satisfied they love it .
> 
> 
> 
> Love love .<3
> .can be compared to eastern Europe .


2nd most beautiful capital actually,

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Well.wisher

Narendra Trump said:


> 2nd most beautiful capital actually,
> View attachment 414717
> View attachment 414718
> View attachment 414719
> View attachment 414720
> View attachment 414721
> View attachment 414722
> View attachment 414723
> View attachment 414725



Obviously. . It's heavenly 


Why it doesn't get much international tourists ?


----------



## Reichsmarschall

Well.wisher said:


> Obviously. . It's heavenly
> 
> 
> Why it doesn't get much international tourists ?


The very same reason why rest of Pakistan doesn't get international tourists


----------



## Well.wisher

Narendra Trump said:


> The very same reason why rest of Pakistan doesn't get international tourists


 Because there are so many international terrorists causing problems ..


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## American Pakistani

ghazi52 said:


>



So all the greenery has been destroyed.

Can't leave something good, intact.


----------



## ghazi52

Scenes from Islamabad this week

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zibago

Well.wisher said:


> Some of our turkish friends praised islamabad , they've been living in Islamabad since 7 years .. and satisfied they love it .


Home Sweet Home 




















@The Sandman @Hell hound @Moonlight

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hell hound

Zibago said:


> Home Sweet Home
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @The Sandman @Hell hound @Moonlight


yar shiekh tunay lay kay jana hay mujhay idhar meray next Islamabad kay chakar pay

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zibago

Hell hound said:


> yar shiekh tunay lay kay jana hay mujhay idhar meray next Islamabad kay chakar pay


Dekhain gay maybe

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hell hound

Zibago said:


> Dekhain gay maybe


 lazy alsi insan


----------



## Zibago

Hell hound said:


> lazy alsi insan







Alhamdulillah

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hell hound

Zibago said:


> Alhamdulillah


----------



## Zibago

Mega Flag Mast at hill top E-10, Islamabad.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RangeMaster

Jogging 




This week


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

An independence day cycling rally in Islamabad on 14th August.


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Fabricio Tavares

Thanks for sharing those.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

E-11

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer




----------



## ghazi52

Scenes from Islamabad














































_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Thanatos

Isb is MAgestic ... No doubt.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zibago

@django @The Sandman @Hell hound @Moonlight

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## The Sandman

Zibago said:


> @django @The Sandman @Hell hound @Moonlight


Nice way we need more such posters in every city with big a** fonts.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## django

Zibago said:


> @django @The Sandman @Hell hound @Moonlight


Long may these efforts continue.Kudos

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Scenes from Islamabad this week

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Travelling to Damn-e-Koh, Monal, Pir Sohawa and Highland Country Club on the Margalla Hills in Islamabad.

Video Credits - Ali Ahmed





__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zibago

__ https://www.facebook.com/




@The Sandman @Hell hound @django @ghazi52 @Arsalan

Very close to where i live




But no worries it takes at most 5 hours for it all to clear and go back to initial state

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## django

Zibago said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @The Sandman @Hell hound @django @ghazi52 @Arsalan
> 
> Very close to where i live
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But no worries it takes at most 5 hours for it all to clear and go back to initial state


I swear I thought that was Florida

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hell hound

Zibago said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @The Sandman @Hell hound @django @ghazi52 @Arsalan
> 
> Very close to where i live
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But no worries it takes at most 5 hours for it all to clear and go back to initial state


----------



## American Pakistani

django said:


> I swear I thought that was Florida



Lol, Florida don't have those ugly @$$ cars.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilawal Bhutto

I know why Islamabad reported a high increase in rural population in the Census!


----------



## Ocelot



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zibago

O Isloo,





While trolling on the roads
to pick up the best
I roll my eyes
at the far-yet-near Horizon
and leave the rest

Just the hues of Mountains
and blues of Clouds
Merge and Serge
create the urge

Translating some beauty 
on my Wall
Mountains and Clouds
I love you all.

Caption: Beenish Moin
Video: Umair Maalik




__ https://www.facebook.com/




@The Sandman @Hell hound @Moonlight @The Eagle

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## The Sandman

Zibago said:


> O Isloo,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While trolling on the roads
> to pick up the best
> I roll my eyes
> at the far-yet-near Horizon
> and leave the rest
> 
> Just the hues of Mountains
> and blues of Clouds
> Merge and Serge
> create the urge
> 
> Translating some beauty
> on my Wall
> Mountains and Clouds
> I love you all.
> 
> Caption: Beenish Moin
> Video: Umair Maalik
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @The Sandman @Hell hound @Moonlight @The Eagle


Bs thk sa hi hai @Moonlight @Hell hound

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Clutch




----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*International Islamic University Islamabad*


----------



## N.Siddiqui

Islamabad virtual tour, HD quality....green and clean Isloo

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## Zibago

@Hell hound @Well.wisher @Moonlight @RealNapster

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hell hound

Zibago said:


> @Hell hound @Well.wisher @Moonlight @RealNapster


shiekh majbor na kar visit karney anwien phir tujhay fallout chor kay mujhay time dena par jana hay

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zibago

Na bhai tujhay sath phiraya to kharcha hoga :-//


Hell hound said:


> shiekh majbor na kar visit karney anwien phir tujhay fallout chor kay mujhay time dena par jana hay

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hell hound

Zibago said:


> Na bhai tujhay sath phiraya to kharcha hoga :-//


oh kanjosa

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zibago

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/938715729536475136@django @The Sandman @Hell hound @Divergent @Well.wisher @Kami leone

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zibago

TONIGHT

11 DEC Rain
--7°
90%
SSW 4 km/h 100%


















@django @The Sandman @Hell hound @Moonlight

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## django

Zibago said:


> TONIGHT
> 
> 11 DEC Rain
> --7°
> 90%
> SSW 4 km/h 100%
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @django @The Sandman @Hell hound @Moonlight


Looks like Germany lol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Georg

django said:


> Looks like Germany lol



it realy does....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hell hound

Zibago said:


> TONIGHT
> 
> 11 DEC Rain
> --7°
> 90%
> SSW 4 km/h 100%
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @django @The Sandman @Hell hound @Moonlight


Just beautiful


----------



## Zibago

Georg said:


> it realy does....


Germany in winter scorching hot Dubai in Summer(we had a max of 47 centigrade/Celsius this summer)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan* boasts of eight *climatic zones*, 
14* vegetation zones *and
four *topographic zones*.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## N.Siddiqui



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Aerial View of Damn e Koh 








La Montana & Monal







Pakistan Monument


----------



## ghazi52

*Never seen such a calm and peaceful railway station before in my life. ❤️❤️❤️ Margalla Railway Station

Credit : Fawa Raza*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Peshawar Mor Interchange (Kashmir Highway/9th Avenue)*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Margalla Road, Islamabad.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan Monument 








*Faisal Masjid, Islamabad.*


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Giga Mall;Islamabad

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Islamabad-Murree Expressway this winter

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## N.Siddiqui



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zahidkhan686

Very beautiful Masjid. Visited it couple of times 



ghazi52 said:


>

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## N.Siddiqui



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## N.Siddiqui



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## N.Siddiqui



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## N.Siddiqui



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

A SNOWY,RAINY ISLAMABAD THIS WEEK

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bossman

ghazi52 said:


> Giga Mall;Islamabad



Photoshopped. Compare the hands with the face.


----------



## N.Siddiqui



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

CYCLING IN ISLAMABAD


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Islamabad this week

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

SPRING TIME IN ISLAMABAD THIS WEEK

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

* Islamabad International Airport*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## N.Siddiqui



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## N.Siddiqui



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*The 15,000 square feet desi themed restaurant has its own Ludo land and Truck Adda*

The concept of themed restaurants if picking traction in Pakistan as more and more restaurants are working hard to adopt a theme for their restaurant to provide food lovers with a complete experience.

The latest in these themed restaurants is ‘Chak 51’ which is a 15,000 square feet desi themed restaurant in Bahria Town Islamabad.

The huge restaurant has a seating capacity of 350+ people with multiple outdoor, semi-outdoor and indoor seating options each with their own mini desi theme.


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## N.Siddiqui



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## N.Siddiqui



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

First day - Full Flight Operation at New Islamabad International Airport


----------



## ghazi52

*Central Masjid Of Islamabad Airport Latest Pics *


















Parking Looks Full

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Reichsmarschall



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Pictures are from Lahore. Punjab arrange that.


----------



## ghazi52

Lok Virsa Museum

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Pak_Sher

Windjammer said:


> View attachment 487063
> 
> 
> View attachment 487065
> 
> 
> View attachment 487066


@Windjammer Great pictures of home sweet home. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Reichsmarschall

Islamabad in rain @picsPK

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Aerial View of Murree/Islamabad Expressway & Murree Hills In BackGound*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Murree Expressway (E-75).*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Windjammer

*The Magical Blue Mist hangs in the air as the Sun rises over the Capital.*

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ghazi52

Today

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Islamabad in 1980's

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## N.Siddiqui



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Windjammer

Colours of Autumn descend on the Capital.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ozee

Windjammer said:


> Colours of Autumn descend on the Capital.
> 
> View attachment 515387


Our country is beautiful...May ALLAH protect our country from enemies


----------



## aiman_hashmi.25

Okasha Zahid said:


> Our country is beautiful...May ALLAH protect our country from enemies




yesss may allah protect our country from evil acts and enemies.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

G11 markaz

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

* National Flag Monument Park - H-8 *

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ozee

Windjammer said:


> G11 markaz
> 
> 
> View attachment 518812


beautiful car



ghazi52 said:


> * National Flag Monument Park - H-8 *


MASHA ALLAH 
An elegant city

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aiman_hashmi.25

Windjammer said:


> G11 markaz
> 
> 
> View attachment 518812




amazing car i have seen ever.



ghazi52 said:


> * National Flag Monument Park - H-8 *




amazing view.



ghazi52 said:


> * National Flag Monument Park - H-8 *





ap khud click krte hain ye pics????


----------



## Ozee

ghazi52 said:


> Today


adorable city 
Thank you for sharing these pics

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Ozee

ghazi52 said:


>


A peaceful place........


----------



## ghazi52

1974

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ozee

ghazi52 said:


> 1974


Our historic Pakistan
Love it


----------



## ghazi52

Faisal Mosque 





Centaurus Mall 






Jinnah Avenue 







Pakistan-Monument

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ozee

ghazi52 said:


> Faisal Mosque
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Centaurus Mall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jinnah Avenue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pakistan-Monument


Mind blowing pics 
Sir did you take these pics?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fieldmarshal

ghazi52 said:


>


Naval golf course

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RangeMaster



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ozee

N


RangeMaster said:


>


Nice view


----------



## ghazi52

Beautiful Islamabad - Amazing Drone views of Islamabad.





__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*American Visits 10 Places in Islamabad | Solo Travel Guide to Pakistan*


*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Autumn Colors in Islamabad Daman-e-koh Road in Rain...........

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chakar The Great

F9 Park Islamabad

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Rawal lake, Islamabad

Photo credit: Naveed Baig

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Monal Is Still The Best.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ozee

ghazi52 said:


> Monal Is Still The Best.


Bohat khubsoorat.....bs sir wahan biryani nh milti;-)


----------



## ghazi52

Aerial View of Peshawar Morr Islamabad

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

National Monument of Pakistan,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

A New Place just recently opened in Town. 
Leisure Bowling City Club and Leisure Cuisine at Jinnah Park Rawalpindi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Blooming gardens at Hotel Serena Islamabad

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

ISLAMABAD - National University of Science and Technology (NUST) has rendered remarkable contributions in the health sector of the country by developing new technologies during the last five years to assist the health system and benefit the common people. According to the official source, the university has developed cost-effective Cardiac Stent to facilitate the patients suffering from cardiac diseases and cannot afford to buy the costly stents available in the market. The university, through research, has also developed Intelligent Wheelchair, Prosthetic Hand, Limb and Knee Joint to facilitate the patients who are suffering from the related diseases. The university has also developed a Cost Effective Hepatitis C Virus (HCV) Diagnostic Kit, Nano-Fabric and Nano-Surgical Blades as well as Electrocardiography (ECG) Machine, the source added.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Margalla Hills near Islamabad received snowfall late Saturday.






*Deputy Commissioner Islamabad*‏ @dcislamabad
Yes. It's confirmed. There is snow on margalla hills.












. Be careful on the roads. Have a blessed Sunday

11:59 AM - 12 Jan 2019 from Punjab, Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BERKEKHAN2

ghazi52 said:


>


Can these tracks converted for metro trains


----------



## Sulman Badshah

Storm bombardier said:


> Can these tracks converted for metro trains


yes ... They are convertible

But don't think they will convert it in next 10-15 years


----------



## BERKEKHAN2

Sulman Badshah said:


> yes ... They are convertible
> 
> But don't think they will convert it in next 10-15 years


Ok

Sent from my SM-J600G using Defence.pk mobile app

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fatima Khan0007

SMC said:


> View attachment 54096


favourite city of pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Fatima Khan0007

Islamabad You beauty, once u live in islamabad u dont want to live in any other city, no wonder all pakistan's cities are beautiful its just the matter of affiliation

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Today

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Aerial View of Zero Point Interchange Islamabad

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Aerial View of Peshawar Mor Interchange Islamabad

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Great Janjua

Burger boys favourite playground.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## Chakar The Great



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Exploring ISLAMABAD, Pakistan's Capital City


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Islamabad

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Shahdara, near Islamabad

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Islamabad glowing these days. 
Love the carpet of purple and white wild flowers on Islamabad’s green belts 

Photo by Ibne Shehzad

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Road through #Margalla Hills , Islamabad

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Ramadan Kareem Mubarak!!

Margalla Hills, Islamabad

Credit : Sher Ali Saafi

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Wa Muhammada

ghazi52 said:


> Ramadan Kareem Mubarak!!
> 
> Margalla Hills, Islamabad
> 
> Credit : Sher Ali Saafi



Would love to own a hideaway holiday home here with Islamabad just a stone throw away



ghazi52 said:


>





ghazi52 said:


>



Have been to the Lahore one...this one is next on the hit list

@ghazi52 @Windjammer
@Chakar The Great & @Fieldmarshal 
respected PDF members,

I have been thinking of making a weekend holiday home up north...current residence is in Multan, so need to get away from the heat now and then. Plus with the motorway open it will be a shorter distance.

What do u think abt Kallar Kahar area? Others have recommended Nathiagali? Need somewhere which is accessible, where there’s lots of greenery, hiking and places to see.

Would be grateful for your response

Regards

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Wa Muhammada said:


> @ghazi52 & respected PDF members,
> 
> I have been thinking of making a weekend holiday home up north...current residence is in Multan, so need to get away from the heat now and then. Plus with the motorway open it will be a shorter distance.
> 
> What do u think abt Kallar Kahar area? Others have recommended Nathiagali? Need somewhere which is accessible, where there’s lots of greenery, hiking and places to see.
> 
> Would be grateful for your response
> 
> Regards



In my opinion Nathiagali is better.

https://www.tripadvisor.com/Hotels-g304033-Nathia_Gali_Khyber_Pakhtunkhwa_Province-Hotels.html


*Nathia Gali* is a mountain resort town or hill station in Abbottabad District of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, Pakistan. It is located at the center of the Galyat range, where several hill-stations are situated, closely connected to each other, and with their names mostly ending in 'Gali'. Nathiagali is known for its scenic beauty, hiking tracks and pleasant weather, which is much cooler than the rest of the Galyat due to it being at a greater altitude. It is situated 32 kilometers at one hour's drive away from both Murree and Abbottabad, lying midway between these two places. The drive time from Islamabad and Peshawar is about three and four hours, respectively, unless there is a lot of traffic.








Photo of Governor House at Nathia Gali, Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Wa Muhammada

Windjammer said:


> G11 markaz
> 
> 
> View attachment 518812



I remember this car lambourgini was in the news last year when it reached KArachi.



Windjammer said:


> *The Magical Blue Mist hangs in the air as the Sun rises over the Capital.*
> 
> View attachment 499234



Is it all that weed ppl have been consuming all night 



ghazi52 said:


>



Location name ?


----------



## ghazi52

Monal , Islamabad


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Aisi videos bana kar Ye Banda dil se dua nikalwata hai

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Have you ever seen Faisal Masjid from this perspective?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Wa Muhammada said:


> Location name ?



PAF, E-9 Golf Club, Islamabad

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Wa Muhammada

ghazi52 said:


> PAF, E-9 Golf Club, Islamabad



Is this for members only ?


----------



## Wa Muhammada

EagleEyes said:


> View attachment 55901



I may be wrong but this looks like a Freemasonry symbol


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Photo credit: Nasr Rahman

F9 Park, Islamabad

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## Rocky rock

ghazi52 said:


>


Ghazi bhai apki pic's show nhe hoti. what's the problem in which format do you upload them?


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## monitor

Your capital Still has lot of green area .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Interior of Saint Thomas Church, Islamabad
It's an amazing brickwork masterpiece!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Good Morning

Faisal Mosque

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
 1


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan National Council of the Arts, Islamabad


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

F9 Park

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## N.Siddiqui

ghazi52 said:


> F9 Park




This is so heavenly, verdant and full with trees.

As it is said of Islamabad...a city within a garden, unlike of the cities where there are gardens in the cities.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

N.Siddiqui said:


> This is so heavenly, verdant and full with trees.
> 
> As it is said of Islamabad...a city within a garden, unlike of the cities where there are gardens in the cities.



Very much true.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

View of Islamabad

Why trees are important. It purifies the air provides oxygen contribute in water cycle contribute in climate change provides us food makes environment cool gave shelter cool down city temperatures gives us medicine protect wildlife etc etc etc.. 

Clean Pakistan & Green Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Trail 5 Margalla Hills Islamabad right now with a beautiful cloudy weather

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Islamabad Zoo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Fatima Khan0007

prettiest city in the world <3 May ALLAH keep it safe and sound

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Photo credit: Nadeem Bhutta

Faisal Masjid Islamabad


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Current spell gave isolated to scattered rain during last 2 days in twin cities and will last until tomorrow as a Western Disturbance is still affecting upper parts of the country and interacting with monsoon moisture.Isolated thunderstorm rain is possible in the next 24 hours too (with max. wind gusts of 60-75 km/h)


----------



## Windjammer

Revamped 7th Avenue, Blue area, Islamabad as seen from Damn-e-Koh.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Photo credit: Nasr Rahman

F9 Park, Islamabad

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*1960: SITE FOR NEW CAPITAL*
An aerial view of the area near Rawalpindi where the new capital of Pakistan, known as Islamabad is to be built.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Photo credit: mhtoori.com

Shah Faisal Masjid, Islamabad

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Islamabad Today
After Rain
Pic By: Bakht Bedar

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

JINNAH AVENUE 
*New State Life Tower 
*


----------



## ghazi52

Serena Park, 
Pic By: Bakht Bedar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Today

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Last Night , Islamabad

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Today after rain....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## N.Siddiqui

ghazi52 said:


> Today after rain....



This looks beautiful, Islamabad has distinct 4 seasons and this is the fall/autumn colors at the best.

As it is said...Autumn is a second spring when every leaf is a flower(with all the colors).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Light trail+Moon Phases at Mall of Islamabad Blue Area...*


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Aerial View of Rawalpindi and Islamabad Twin Cities

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pakhtoon yum

ghazi52 said:


> Aerial View of Rawalpindi and Islamabad Twin Cities


Ewwww
If I come to power, I'm bulldozing every city in Pakistan, besides Islamabad. 


Building apartments and clearing the streets of this fire hazzard that you see in that picture.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## krash

Pakhtoon yum said:


> this fire hazzard that you see in that picture.



Not as much due to our brick and mortar construction method.


----------



## Pakhtoon yum

krash said:


> Not as much due to our brick and mortar construction method.


Tell me that once a blaze starts eating everything. Fire and water are the most indiscriminate type of natural disasters.


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

The Tree's Glowing Eye, F9 Park, Islamabad

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan Monument Museum


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Margala Hills


----------



## ghazi52

Lake view Islamabad.


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Jinnah Stadium

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Islamabad Nights

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Islamabad city after a rainy day

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Wikki019

This Beauty 😍

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer




----------



## Windjammer




----------



## plan z

SHELTON'S HOUSE ISLAMABAD


----------



## Windjammer




----------



## Windjammer




----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Windjammer

Islamabad on the day Dr. A Q Khan's funeral was held.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Chakar The Great




----------



## Windjammer

Captured these images of Islamabad while visiting The Monal Restaurant.


----------



## K_Bin_W

Windjammer said:


> Captured these images of Islamabad while visiting The Monal Restaurant.
> 
> View attachment 895336
> View attachment 895337


I was at Monal in 2007, one of the most beautiful view I have ever seen especially in the evening.


----------



## Windjammer

K_Bin_W said:


> I was at Monal in 2007, one of the most beautiful view I have ever seen especially in the evening.


----------

